# **DisVids - Come and Introduce Yourself and Meet Your Fellow UK Dissers**



## Pegasus928

After some discussion we thought it would be nice to have a sticky where Dissers - old and new - can come and introduce themselves and generally find out a little bit about the people that populate these boards.
As we now have 2 Disvids this would be a great place for anyone new to have a look at us all (OK - some of it isn't pretty viewing but the majority of you make up for the short comings from the rest of us )
As people come along and add their details I will try to keep the first post up to date, but if for some reason I miss anyone please feel free to PM me and offer a gentle reminder.
I know from experience, and from speaking with some very good friends on here, that a lot of people enjoy the privacy that a forum such as this provides, therefore there will be absolutely no pressure for anyone to contribute to this thread. It is meant to be fun so you can add as much, or as little, information as you feel comfortable sharing.

So HERE is the video for 2010

And HERE is the one for 2011

And in order to start the ball rolling I will add a little bit of my own info 

*Pegasus928*
Name - Kenny
Lives - Grimsby
Occupation - Process Operator
Facebook - http://www.facebook.com/pegasus928


----------



## UKDEB

You be careful not to give away too much there, Kenny! 

OK, I'll go next.

*Real name:*  Debbie. And I'm from the UK. Creativity: not a strength.  (About the capitals in my username -  when I joined the DIS, back around the Palaeozaic Era, I had no idea of netiquette. If you'd asked me, I'd have told you it was something my grandmother hung at her windows. Anyway, sorry about that. It won't happen again.)

*Family:*  Married to Matt (Boss Hogg).  2 adult daughters, Georgina (26) and Harriet (22).  One grandson, Louis (2 1/2).

*Occupation*:  Worked full-time for a major UK Bank for 28 years, most recently as a Business Development Manager on the corporate banking side of things.  Gave it all up a couple of years ago to spend more time with my mum who had been suffering with mental health problems after my dad died.

*Home town:*  Gloucester, a small city in the South West of England close to the Welsh border, which dates back to 48 AD.

*Favourite park:*  Epcot. Some of my happiest memories involve slow strolls around World Showcase beneath clear blue Florida skies. I adore the International Food and Wine Festival and would even go as far as saying I consider it the best event staged at WDW. IllumiNations moves me in ways I find difficult to articulate and, should Disney ever announce its demise, I'll be booking my flight to be there for the last ever showing.

*Favourite resort:*  Over the years we've run the gamut of onsite and offsite accommodation options. Our ideal scenario is to book a private pool home for the duration of our stay, with a couple of nights onsite at both Walt Disney World and Universal Orlando. My favorite villa community is unquestionably the Ginn Reunion Resort. We've been lucky enough to stay at most of the Disney Deluxes and, in 2006, we bought into DVC. I'm struggling to pick a favorite, but the BoardWalk is hard to beat for location. We've stayed multiple times at all 3 Universal resorts and rate them all highly, but the Royal Pacific Resort probably wins simply on value for money.

*Favourite attraction:*  Carousel Of Progress. I just love the fact that this was "Walt's idea from beginning to end". I know it's clichéd to say so, but he truly was a visionary and this must have been a technological marvel at the time. What I wouldn't give to be transported back in time to the 1964 New York World's Fair where this debuted. 

*Favourite restaurant:*  Ah, food! My favorite subject, bar none! Onsite, I'd say Victoria & Albert's. We've eaten there on several occasions and it has never been anything less than outstanding. Not for nothing does it consistently win the prestigious AAA Five Diamond Award. There are plenty of great dining choices at WDW, but this one is truly exceptional.  Offsite, it's Tommy Bahama's Tropical Cafe at Pointe Orlando.  We totally buy into the whole 'Island Living' thing and like nothing better than sitting at the bar there.

Who's next?  As Kenny says, this is just a bit of fun, so don't feel you have to add as much as I have.  On the other hand, feel free to tell us your life story if you have the inclination.


----------



## Pegasus928

UKDEB said:


> You be careful not to give away too much there, Kenny!


 
I think I need to add a little more to mine


----------



## Pegasus928

Just to add a little more detail to mine 

*Name: *Believe it or not Pegasus is a nickname. But then so is the name I normally go by - Kenny. It was given to me in my Army days some 20+ years ago and has stuck ever since. My real name, which only my mother seems to use these days, is Marcus.
*Family: *I have been married to Elaine (Mrs Pegasus) for 20 years now. We have 2 children. Bradley (16) and Taylor (12)
*Occupation: *I went into the Army straight form leaving school and stayed there for almost 9 years. After that I did a couple of years as a Driving Instructor before getting into the oil and gas industry. That has seen me travel around the Middle East and working offshore up in Aberdeen. I now work close to home at a gas terminal that processes the raw gas that is sent in from the gas fields in the North Sea.
*Home Town: *Grimsby - North East Lincolnshire
*Favourite Florida Bits: *As a family we love villa holidays in Florida. I won't go into the why's too much here but having done hotel holidays in the past we have found a villa suits our needs as a family better. My favourite park I would have to say is Islands of Adventure. I don't think I have a favourite ride but I love Jurassic Park, Spiderman, Test Track and SkyCoaster.
*Favourite Restaurants: Disney - *Whispering Canyon. Biergarten (Epcot)  *Universal - *NBA. Margaritaville. *I-Drive - *Bahama Breeze. Texas de Brazil. Friendlys.
*Hobbies: *When not working I love to spend time video editing and trying to make something special out of all those video tapes we have collected during our holidays. 
*Likes and Dislikes: *Likes - Puddings. Dislikes - Diets


----------



## 2Tiggies

Pegasus928 said:


> I think I need to add a little more to mine


That's you told then! 

Oh my goodness, I saw yours and thought "That looks safe and easy enough".  Scroll down and I thought - nope, I'll lurk this one.  

Looks like Debs has raised the bar here   I have to say Debs, clearly I don't know much about you - I had no idea you had a grandchild.  From your pics I didn't even know you were old enough to have grown up kids!!

Its actually a great idea to have the Disvids linked.   Almost like the perfect icebreaker for newbies and the perfect stop-over for the older members


----------



## Pegasus928

2Tiggies said:


> That's you told then!
> 
> Oh my goodness, I saw yours and thought "That looks safe and easy enough". Scroll down and I thought - nope, I'll lurk this one.
> 
> Looks like Debs has raised the bar here  I have to say Debs, clearly I don't know much about you - I had no idea you had a grandchild. From your pics I didn't even know you were old enough to have grown up kids!!
> 
> Its actually a great idea to have the Disvids linked.  Almost like the perfect icebreaker for newbies and the perfect stop-over for the older members


 
Tell me about it - I felt like a naughty school boy. 
Honestly though if all you want to do is to put down the basic information that I did prior to being told off then that is great. I like to be able to respond to people by their real name, not just their username - especially if I am replying to a PM - and some of the time I don't know what that is.  
But as we keep on trying to stress this is all for fun


----------



## Jordanblackpool

*Name:* Quite an easy one for you to guess from my user name...its Jordan!

*Family:* I dont have any children, Im back living with my parents and have a brother who I holiday with, hes 27!

*Occupation:* Im a business development executive for Lucozade Sport Health & Fitness. Basically manage 250+ Accounts from Manchester all the way up to Carlisle. Some of the accounts you may have heard of include Blackburn Rovers, Blackpool FC, Bannatynes, DW Fitness, JJB Sports. Keeps me busy!

*Home Town:* Blackpool, North Lancashire

*Favourite Florida Bits:* I just enjoy going there, it seems to me  like its the only place ive ever been to that I feel safe and want to go back to! Over the past few years ive sort of gone more towards the Universal side of things ahead of Disney, but I think thats more down to my love of rides. 

*Favourite Restaurants*: House Of Blues, TGI Fridays and I love my afternoons when the footy is on in hooters!!

*Hobbies*: Football. Im a massive Arsenal fan, try to get to watch them as often as I can, but I also play alot. Had trials at quite a few teams when I was younger and a claim to fame is I played against Wayne Rooney in a county game, he was insanely good, even at 13.

*Likes and Dislikes:* I like having a good time, as you can see from my trip report I dont like to do the straight forward and am always game for a laugh. This sort of falls into my dislikes, I cant stand people who take themselves too seriously and dont know how to have a laugh. I also dislike people with very bad manners and lack of respect for elders.


----------



## Chilly

*Name* Claire

*Family* Husband called Mike, no kids yet

*Occupation* Scheduling Manager at a large well known Broadcasting House

*Home Town * Reading in Berkshire

*Favourite Park* Magic Kingdom

*Favourite Attractions* Splash Mountain, The Mummy, TOT

*Favourite Florida Bits* Wishes Fireworks & Spectromagic

*Favourite Restaurants* Ohana, Raglan Road, Cali Grill

*Hobbies* Reading and planning holidays

*Favourite Memory* Our Wedding at the Grand Floridian


----------



## wayneg

*Name:* Wayne

*Family:* Married to Karen (DCLmad) for 21 years, met over CB Radio. Son Mathew (StitchMad) aged 16 doing A-Levels.

*Occupation:* Florist since leaving school (28 years).

*Home Town:* Dewsbury, West Yorkshire.

*Favourite Park:* Busch Gardens - I think it has something for everyone. Great coasters and animal viewing.

*Favourite Attraction:* Festival of the Lion King Show at Animal Kingdom.

*Favourite Coaster:* Manta at SeaWorld.

*Favourite Nighttime Show:* Illuminations Reflections of Earth at Epcot - especially on New Years Eve.

*Favourite Restaurant (off site):* Cheesecake Factory - great service, food quality and price.

*Favourite Restaurant (on site):* Yachtsman Steakhouse - outstanding service and one of the nicest steaks I've ever had.

*Favourite Resort:* Animal Kingdom Lodge - waking up to giraffes feeding outside your balcony is something special.

*Extras I enjoy:* Shuttle Launches (seen 3, hope to catch 1 more), Airboat ride, Disney Mini Golf, afternoon at Port Canaveral watching the ships leave and the fishing / leisure boats return. I think Universal have done an excellent job with the WWoHP, even though I'm not a Harry Potter fan. Also discovered we enjoy cruising, in particular Disney - August will be our 6th sailing (plus 2 RCCL).

*Hobbies:* Geocaching (high tech treasure hunt using a GPS unit), Rugby League; life long Batley Bulldogs supporter (my town of birth), Monopoly collecting (approx. 130 games). 

*Favourite Animal:* Cats - from our pet ginger tom called Thomas to big wild cats.

*Facebook:* http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=564963059


----------



## Netty

Right I'll go next!!! 

*Name:* Jeanette

*Family:* Married to Ian for 25 years  Have 3 kids, well their grown ups now- Paul 27, Steph 24 and Natalie 19, we also have two grandchildren, Charlie 2 1/2 and Lily 9 weeks old!  oh and 2 dogs- both rescue dogs, border collies-Scooby and Archie! 

*Occupation:* am looking for a job at the mo! but used to work as an LSA in a school for autistic children.

*Home Town:* Live in Prestatyn, but both our families are from Liverpool, my dad was in the army so I spent my childhood up until I was 17 living in  different countries(I hated changing schools and having to make friends all over again..)

*Favourite Park:* MGM ok.... Disney Studios 

*Favourite Attraction:* I don't have a fave, I like them all- I think! 

*Favourite Coaster:* Rock n roller

*Favourite Nighttime Show:* I just love wishes 

*Favourite Restaurant (off site):* Mannys, Outback steak house, Logans Roadhouse 

*Favourite Florida Bits:* Love going to the state parks, and other places like Bok Tower etc as now the kids are grown up, we do more outside the parks. But this will change again this September as the granchildren are coming to Florida for one big family holiday- 14 of us altogether


----------



## Rachelx

My turn 

Name: Rachel

Family: My boyfriend Michael who is in the RAF. I've got a lovely close family (mum, dad and bro) who introduced me to the world of Disney! Also have a son Joshua (sadly stillborn - but still my son!)

Occupation: Sales Assistant - Keyholder (lower member of management)

Home Town: Leeds, England!

Favourite Park: Oh gosh .. I can't pick, love them all for different reasons!

Favourite Attraction: So so many!

Favourite Coaster: Tower of terror (if that counts)

Favourite Nighttime Show: Wishes

Favourite Florida Bits: I really have nothing to knock .. generally just love Disney! My home away from home!


----------



## loobzuk

a litte bit about me

*Name:* Louise

*Family:* Married Jeff in Hawaii in 1997 (hadn't visited Disney then otherwise it would doubtless been a Disney wedding.  We are blessed with 2 children, DD aged 10 and DS aged 7 (well they will be in a couple of weeks!)

*Home:*  Having previously lived in Marlow, High Wycombe and Reading, home is finally Hook in Hampshire (on the Surrey/Hants borders)

*Occupation:*  I work part time on the customer services desk for a well known supermarket chain where every little helps - my job pays for our Disney trips.

*Favourite Place:* I love people watching at DTD

*Favourite Park:* Hollywood Studios - we always seem to have the best weather and the best time there

*Favourite Attraction:* Probably TSM

*First Visit to Disney:* 2005, we celebrated DD's 4th birthday there - I mistakenly thought you had to have children to visit and badly regret all those wasted years.  We now try to holiday there alternate years (sadly finances won't run to every year).  We prefer villa holidays, especially since DS discovered a love of skinny dipping but on our first trip we stayed at All Star Movies

*Favourite Restaurants:*  Tradition says that we have a Crystal Palace breakfast each trip and we tried to break that tradition for our upcoming trip but couldn't quite bring ourselves to not book it so we made an ADR.  DD loves the brownies at Cici's Pizza and DS loves a Sizzler breakfast.

*Hobbies:*  I make cards and one day will create those scrapbooks that I keep buying papers and embellishments for!


----------



## Tinkerbellgal

I'll go 

*Name:* Sarah

*Family:* Dad - Michael. (insert dis name here ) Mum - Kathryn. Sister - Helen, 19 (Turning 20 on this trip.) Cat - Jinky.
For the next trip we are adding two others my sisters best friend Kirsten (20), and my best friend Sandra (17).

*Occupation:* Full-time student at high school. I want to do musical theatre at the RSAMD after my last year. 

*Home town:* A couple of miles down the road from Glasgow.

*Favourite Park:* Studios, it pains me not to say MGM. 

*Favourite Attraction:* I love Great Movie Ride and Expedition Everest.

*Favourite Coaster:* Barnstormer 

*Favourite Nighttime show:* Fantasmic or Wishes.

*First Trip to Disney:* November 2001 for a week offsite. Dad wasn't really up for going but that changed when we got there 

*Favourite Restaurant:* Liberty Tree Tavern, it's a tradition for us to do it on the last night before we leave.

*Favourite Hotel Onsite:* Wilderness Lodge 

*Hobbies:* Singing, acting, dancing and the usual teenage things.


----------



## Elise79

*Name: *Tracy

*Family: *Married to Matt for 10 years with a Daughter Chloe (almost 3)

*Occupation:* Accountant

*Home Town:* Peterborough, Cambs

*Favourite Park:* Magic Kingdom

*Favourite Attraction:* This is hard... if I had to pick just one probably Space Mountain

*Favourite Coaster:* Other than Space Mountain I love Rock'n'Rollercoaster

*Favourite Nighttime Show: *Spectromagic followed by Wishes

*Favourite Restaurant (off site):* Outback for a bloomin onion!

*Favourite Restaurant (on site):* Teppan Edo at the moment

*Favourite Resort:* Bay Lake Tower (So glad we bought our DVC there  )

*Hobbies: *Gadgets and I used to compete in Show Jumping with my horses (until they got old and died  ) and then in Dog agility with our Dog Bailey who is now old and retired!

*Facebook:* http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1263346818


----------



## Disbabe

Here goes.....

Name: Sheila, aged 40.

Family: Married to Rob (18 yrs), have 3 daughters - Lauren (17), Hayley (15) and Sheridan (12)

Occupation: Ward Sister on an acute medical/elderly care ward. Soon to transfer to the newly set up Stroke Unit. Started nursing in 1989.

Home Town: Stafford, Staffordshire

Favourite Park: Epcot

Favourite Attractions: Disney - ToT, RnRC, Soarin' and Toy Story Midway Mania. Ouitside Disney - Rip, Ride Rockit, Revenge of the Mummy, Manta, Hulk Coaster, WWOHP & Montu. (probably alot more!)

Favourite Night Time Attraction - Reflections of Earth

Favourite Restaurants: Crystal Palace (celebrated 2 wedding anniversaries there), sweet tomatoes, TGI Fridays.

Hobbies: Camping, Jewellery Making, Cross-stitching and planning our holidays!


----------



## marcgiu

This is me........

Name: Marc

Family: Married to Giulia - we have 2 sons , 4 and 7. 

Occupation: Director of an IT Recruitment company in Kent

Home Town: Lambeth - SE London

Favourite Florida Bits: Defo Disney - especially the hotels. Great service and relaxing environment. We are DVC owners at OKW and are going back for our 7th visit. Going to try Universal this year for the first time in 10 years

Favourite Restaurants: Olivia's , TREX , Liberty Tree Tavern

Hobbies: Most sports - love Spurs and making sure my boys do too. I also play Golf and enjoy old Films

Likes and Dislikes: I like holidays , relaxing with the family, good food, a drink or 2 and keeping fit
I don't like aggresive people, moaners, Arsenal  and bad drivers


----------



## Rohais

Name: Kayleigh, aged 23

Family: My fiance, Gary, aged 24. We've been together since November 2008 after a week in the same flat at halls of residence. We got engaged at AKL in August 2009 

Occupation: Currently finishing up my exams for my final year of LL.B (Hons) Social and Public Law degree. Hoping to get into some form of administration/research work whilst I undertake a history degree via the OU to become a history teacher or lecturer. Also in process of setting up my own family history research business. Gary's going to be going into the games computer modelling and animation industry, hoping as a technical artist (eventually)

Home Town: Grantham, Lincolnshire 

Favourite Park: Epcot

Favourite Attractions: Disney = Test Track, Mission:Space, Rock n Rollercoaster, Expedition Everest, Kali River Rapids, the Three Mountains. IOA = Duelling Dragons (or whatever its called now)

Favourite Night Time Attraction - IllumiNations and Wishes - I couldn't choose!

Favourite Restaurants: Teppan Edo, Boma, Nine Dragons, Tusker House, Yak and Yeti, Raglan Road (tradition to eat there on our first full day after DTD), O'hana, Whispering Canyon

Hobbies: Dancing, genealogy, history...Liverpool (shhhh!)


----------



## MinniesDi

Hi I'm new to this site !

Name: Diane, 34 in June.

Family: My other half of 9 years - David (41) no kids, dog-Toby 9yrs old

Occupation: Animal Carer at a Wildlife Rescue Charity.

Hometown: Enfield, North London.

Fav Park: MK

Fav Attraction: Splash Mountain

Fav Restaurant: Not fussed, I do more Quick Service.

Hobbies: Anything Disney related!


----------



## wayneg

Welcome to DISboards Diane.


----------



## lookies

New to this forum so I thought i'd say hey! 

*Name*: Louise (21)

*Family*: Usually holiday with my mum, dad, brother, sister, brother-in-law & niece.

*Occupation*: 2nd year student nurse.

*Home town*: Liverpool, England.

*Favourite Park*: Has to be Magic Kingdom. No place like it. 

*Favourite Attraction*: A hard one but its between Pirates of the Caribbean and Splash Mountain! 

*Favourite Coaster*: Rock n' Roller coaster. Love having the music blasting on the way round!

*Favourite Nighttime show*: Definately Wishes! 
*
First Trip to Disney*: 1991 when I was 2. Been going every other year since.

*Favourite Restaurant*: The Cheesecake Factory. yummm!
*
Favourite Hotel Onsite*: The Contemporary. 

*Hobbies*: Reading, watching movies, the usual really.


----------



## wayneg

Welcome to DISboards Louise


----------



## Pegasus928

Welcome to the Dis Louise.

I see you have been to Florida a lot so it will be good to see you sharing some of your experiences and advice with us all


----------



## laalaa

Hi everyone, long time lurker on DIS but have only just discovered the UK board. 

Name: Laura (28)

Family: Scott (27) - partner. Pasca & Lucy - cats

Occupation: Helpline Advisor - Private Health Care Company, previously ITU nurse 

Home town: Paisley, Scotland.

Favourite Park: Magic Kingdom love walking down Main Street. Close second would be World Showcase part of Epcot. Love having  leisurely stroll get a cake/pastry from France, look in all the souvenir shops. 

Favourite Attraction: Easy one! Soarin everytime. Love it.  Also love Test Track, especially at night. OH loves Everest, Test Track, RnR & TOT.

Favourite Coaster: Hate coasters! Although I will to BTMRR, its good. 

Favourite Nighttime show: Wishes! 

First Trip to Disney: DLP  - 2004 (day trip), WDW  - 2005

Favourite Restaurant: Chef Mickeys although mostly eat counter service.

Favourite Hotel Onsite: GF looks fab, but usually stay in value resorts. 

Hobbies: Disney holiday planning, football (Kilmarnock FC), love crafting- cards & baking cakes.


----------



## wayneg

Welcome to the UK board Laura


----------



## BlondeViki

Hi guys! Newbie to the boards and to Disney (a trip when I was 11 doesn't count!!).  I've just booked my honeymoon to the Dolphin Hotel for September next year    It's a surprise for OH, I'll be giving him the tickets at the wedding (if i can keep it a secret that long!) - it's going to be so exciting!!

Name: Viki, 30

Family: My other half, getting married in July 2012

Occupation: Solicitor

Hometown: Seven Sisters, North London

Fav Park: When I went when I was small, it was Epcot, for the world showcase - but I have a feeling Harry Potter might edge it for Universal this time around!

Fav Attraction: To be determined!

Fav Restaurant: Not visited any yet  

Hobbies: Reading, geeking out on my computer, running, wedding planning!


----------



## wayneg

Welcome Viki, enjoy your planning


----------



## Julia Ann

Me : Julia (no prizes for that one!) age 41 (but still feel like 21 - in my head not energy!)

Family: Husband Chris and daughter Jessica (3) 

Occupation: Administration for an IT company....would rather be writting children's books....who knows one day 

Home Town: Birmingham

Favourite Park: love all disney (except for Epcot) and Universal

Favourite Attractions: Dinasaur at AK (gives me the giggles!), Spiderman, too many to mention 

Favourite Nighttime Show: Fantasmic - heard the music on the DISradio once and i nearly cried 

Likes: Reading, movies.

Looking forward to : taking Jessica for her first trip and seeing it all again through her eyes.....no doubt i will be blubbering loads and getting the "Mommmmmmmmm your embarrassing me!"


----------



## Floridian Princess

Me:Claire 41
Family:Husband, son and daughter
Occupation: housewife or homemaker as the Americans say! 
Home Area: Argyll
Favourite Park:Epcot
Favourite Attraction:Soarin and Tower of Terror
First trip to disney:2004 arrived with no plan and no clue returned in 06 with a plan for every minute of the trip!
Fave restaurant:Flying Fish,Kat at Kouzzini,Boma,Olivias,Narcoossees,Olivias,GF Cafe
Fave hotel: GF but loved our trip to OKW in a one bedroom villa and hope to stay again next year, it's all the space and that laundry room!
Hobbies: walking our cute cocker spaniel, planning our Disney trips,reading,movies


----------



## Pegasus928

Welcome Claire - from another cocker spaniel owner


----------



## Floridian Princess

Pegasus928 said:


> Welcome Claire - from another cocker spaniel owner



DH persuaded me to get a dog 2 years ago,he said he would walk her feed her etc who has ended up caring for her? Me! She is a lovely wee angel dogShe is all we miss when we go abroad!


----------



## Pegasus928

Floridian Princess said:


> DH persuaded me to get a dog 2 years ago,he said he would walk her feed her etc who has ended up caring for her? Me! She is a lovely wee angel dogShe is all we miss when we go abroad!


 
Sounds very similar to our situation. I persuaded DW that we should get one as I was working abroad at the time and was being tmepted by some of the offers to move overseas full time. The dog was originally bought as an 'anchor' to ensure that didnt happen 
Now we wouldn't be without him


----------



## nickymouse66

Hello everyone! I'm new to forums & have just registered, so deep breath...here goes:

*Real name* : Nicky (no prizes for guessing that one!) I'm 45 but feel like a teenager!

*Family* Partner Mike 19 happy years together, we have a lovely daughter aged 17 (Cody) & I have a daughter aged 26 (Kayleigh) & a son aged 23 (Niall). I'm a very proud Mom! 

*Home Town* I live in the Black Country, in the heart of the Midlands (and love it!)

*Work* I have been working for Citizens Advice for the last 11 years & am currently a bureau supervisor - I love my job!

*Hobbies* Baking & keeping fit.

*Favourite Park* Impossible to choose - I think they all offer something different.

*Looking forward to* Our next trip to Orlando which is booked for Oct. 2012. It will be my 5th visit since 1990 (Mike & Codys 4th), last visit 2005, this time will be three of us - I am so excited. It's the first time we are staying on Disney property and the first time we are having 3 weeks!


----------



## Pegasus928

Welcome to the forums Nicky.

A grown up that feels like a teenager. You will fit in just fine around here


----------



## scotlass

I have posted a wee bit on here so not really a newbie but this is me....

*Real name:* - Vickie 

*Family:* Married to Colin for 14 years and we have a wee boy who is affectionately known as The Boy,he will be 11 next week....

*Occupation:* I work in IKEA,not the most glamorous job but it works in well with the boys school.

*Home town:* Bonnyrigg...its a wee town about 14 miles outside Edinburgh

*Hobbies* - well my main hobby is more of an obsession...football and more precisely Celtic.
Season ticket holder and try to get to as many away games as possible.

*Favourite park:* Magic Kingdom - nothing beats the feelin I get when I see the Castle for the first time crossin Bay Lake.
Even tho we stay onsite and can use Disney transport we take the car  our first day and take the boat over....Magical.

*Favourite resort:* Wilderness Lodge - It had long been my dream resort and my DH " found " the money last year for us to stay there.
It did not disappoint,it was amazing.
We are back in the values were we belong but thats ok with me because I have stayed at Movies and POP before and loved them too.


*Favourite attraction:* Although MK is my favourite Park ToT is my favourite attraction.


*Favourite restaurant* Ohanas for best friends breakfast, this is a family last full day tradition and it lets me pretend Im stayin at the Poly !!


----------



## Pegasus928

Thanks for the introduction Vickie 

We are all Liverpool supporters in our house and always keep an eye on Celtics results too, due to the special bond between the 2 clubs 

Y.N.W.A


----------



## ariel_

I've been lurking on here for ages but just recently started posting so here goes!

*Real name*: Ashleigh 

*Family*: Me (25), DBF Ally (25, Lightning_McQueen on here) and Boo Radley my gigantic chihuahua 

*Occupation*: I have just gained full registration as a teacher and have just finished my probationary year - so no job for just now!  When I get back from September trip I will have to find one 

*Home Town*: Just outside Glasgow, Scotland.

*Hobbies*: I started running this year and I love it! Such a sad hobby haha! Other than that I like shopping, reading and motorsports.  

*Favourite Park*: I love them all for different reasons but for me the Magic Kingdom is the epitome of Disney magic! 

*Favourite Resort*: Have only ever stayed in Wilderness Lodge and loved it so much we are going back this time! One day I would like to stay in the Grand Floridian but would have to save up a bit longer to budget for that! 

*Favourite Attraction*: Even though I cried queuing for ToT the first time  it is my favourite and I could go on it over and over and over again (if DBF would let me!)

*Favourite Restaurant* I really can't choose - most memorable food was at Jiko but I love the atmosphere in Ohana and California Grill.


----------



## Pegasus928

Nice to meet you Ashleigh 

Hope you will find time to share your next trip with us all


----------



## chaoscupcake

Hi there, another newbie here, booked our first trip to DLP in july and have become a little bit obsessed with reading trip reports on this forum since 
*
Real name* : Claire

*Family*: married to Jay, we have one son Alex who is 5, he has aspergers syndrome and his 'thing' is disney cars so you can imagine how excited he is! 

*Home Town*: daaaahhhn saaaafff...ahem, down the south, near portsmouth

*Work*: I work in a tattoo shop and am a body piercer which is lots of fun 

*Hobbies*: I read a lot, spend time with my family, love swimming, fast rides! ( I also really really like glee, sssh)


----------



## wayneg

Welcome Ashleigh, sorry I missed your post while I was on holiday.

Welcome Claire, Why anyone wants tattoos or body piercing is beyond me but, I almost faint if I have to give blood, needles in bodies its just not right.


----------



## Pegasus928

Hi Claire - and  to the Dis

Enjoy the trip reports. They are a fantastic source of inspiration for planning your next trip


----------



## buddles norfolk uk

Hi, I have posted a few times but I thought I'd say hello on here too! 

*Real name: *Jodie

*About my family:* I'm 21, I'm a student at university training to teach 3-7 year olds, and I live with my partner Dan, 23, who is in his first year of teaching. We have been together for six years, and have a newly adopted 3 year old silver tabby cat, Kansas. We moved into our first home together in July, and now live in sunny North Norfolk! 
*
Hobbies:* I love reading, particularly literary fiction about India and the East, and I also love Richard Yates & F Scott Fitzgerald. I also like walking, snuggling the cat and surfing the Dis!

*Favourite Park:* Magic Kingdom, hands down. I do love them all, and they each have some cracking attractions, but Magic Kingdom really does it for me. As others have said, seeing the castle for the first time each holiday really is so magical!

*Favourite Resort:* Have only stayed in two, but we have a soft spot for Pop Century and this is where we'll be staying in 2013. And it fits in with our wallets! 

*Favourite Attraction:* I love the parades and fireworks displays, watching Wishes is my ultimate favourite moment while we're there. I don't do coasters, but I do love Big Thunder at night, it's excellent. MNSSHP was really brilliant, but being limited to school holidays I doubt we'll go again in the foreseeable future! 

*Looking forward to:* August 2013. My first three trips to WDW were with my Mum and Dad (also a Disney nut and Disboards member) and the last one in 2008 was all four of us. We are saving up to go in 2013, just me and DBF, but with only one of us earning and being limited to school holidays, it's super tough! As my ticker says though (ha)- it's never too early to be excited!  This also means I'd be planning the holiday single handedly without my Dad for the first time- so I love reading the PTRs and TRs on here for inspiration!


----------



## Rienchen

Name: M.-I'm going to try and stay somewhat anonymous ;-)

Family: Just me, but my my mum has joined me on one of my WDW and 2 of my DLP trips before.

Occupation: I'm a real life Mary Poppins

Home town: born in Germany but I've been a Londoner for a few years now

Favourite Park: Magic Kingdom 

Favourite Attraction: It's a Small World

Favourite Coaster: Big Thunder Mountain

First Trip to Disney: a daytrip to DLP when I was 16

Favourite Restaurant: Tangerine Cafe(?) but to be honest we haven't tried that many yet, looking forward to the dining plan next year

Favourite Hotel Onsite: have only stayed at ASMu and wasn't crazy about that

Likes: chocolate, peanut butter and wild cherry diet pepsi

Dislikes: bacon and beer


----------



## Pegasus928

Hi Jodie - and a big welcome to the Dis.

2013 sounds like a long way away but time and again we are introduced to people that are planning a holiday for 2 years time, and before you know it they are on here saying goodbye as it is time for them to leave 

Happy planning


----------



## Pegasus928

Hi 'M'

A real life Mary Poppins sounds intriguing. Are you really Supernanny from off of the telly 

Can I ask where in Germany you are from? I was posted there for 4 years in Herford while I was in the Army. I loved the place and didn't want to leave when the time came


----------



## Rienchen

Pegasus928 said:


> Hi 'M'
> 
> A real life Mary Poppins sounds intriguing. Are you really Supernanny from off of the telly
> 
> Can I ask where in Germany you are from? I was posted there for 4 years in Herford while I was in the Army. I loved the place and didn't want to leave when the time came




I wish I was Supernanny, then I wouldn't have to worry about a trip budget  
But that was a good guess, I've been a nanny for 9 years now

I'm from Northern Germany, from a town called 'Bremen', not really sure how far that is from Herford


----------



## Pegasus928

Rienchen said:


> I wish I was Supernanny, then I wouldn't have to worry about a trip budget
> But that was a good guess, I've been a nanny for 9 years now
> 
> I'm from Northern Germany, from a town called 'Bremen', not really sure how far that is from Herford


 
Bremen definitely sounds familiar - as in I think I may have been there. Do they have an army contingent or training area there


----------



## mrtoffee

Hi team, i'm Paul a 31yo Disney nut from Bristol.  I have 2 little girls Sophie 4 and Lily 2, both of which are Disney mad to.  Katie (DW) and I took the girls on their first disney trip back in February and they loved it however they will only stay at AKL now as no where else is good enough


----------



## Pegasus928

Hi Paul
I won't say welcome to the Dis as you are quite obviously a long time member 

I read your review on the Dis, and hopefully others will do the same and head on over here if they are looking for help with their planning


----------



## MissMorningStar

Hi all

I'm Amanda from Birmingham. Fairly new to the board and just finding my feet still.

Going on my first Disney Cruise (and first cruise ever) with my family in Feb which I'm very excited about

Nice to 'meet' you all


----------



## wayneg

Welcome aboard Amanda, nice to meet you too 

Hope you enjoy Disney cruising as much as us, we did our 6th in August.


----------



## sjt22

Hello 

I have already done a few posts but thought I should introduce myself 

My name is Sarah, originally from Manchester but now live down south with DH.

Have been to Disney twice with family when I was younger. 

This will be my DH first time to Disney and its the first trip to Disney I have got to plan. 

I am finding it a bit daunting but exciting too. My DH is not really into helping at the moment as its taken me ages to convince him to even go, but I can see he does get excited when I do bring up the conversation and I am sure nearer the time he will be all over these forums 

I have no kids yet Just a cat and a kitten.

I foster cats for cats protection. 

Hobbies are Geocaching, paper crafts and planning lol 

Sorry if I have waffled on


----------



## wayneg

Welcome Sarah, enjoy your planning, ask anything you need to know.
Stick with cats, far cheaper than kids
Nice to have someone else around into Geocaching


----------



## westgrove

Real name: Laura

Family: Married to Nathan

Occupation: Business Analyst

Home town: Leigh, near Manchester and DH is from Oxfordshire but we currently live in Preston, Lancs

Favourite park: I have never yet been to WDW!!! 

Favourite resort: Hopefully CSR as that's where we'll be staying!

Favourite attraction: I've been to Disneyland CA and I liked spashmountain - and the one with the rubber-dingie-rapids


----------



## wayneg

Hi Laura, hope you are enjoying your planning.


----------



## Ciorsdah

Real name: Kirsty 
Family: Live with my boyfriend, moved away from my family when I was 18 so I now live 200 miles away from my darling dad and my wonderful sister. 

Occupation: PA (or general dogsbody... !!)
Home town: Chester, live in Edinburgh now (via Inverness, Aberdeen and Glasgow)


Favourite park: Magic Kingdom without a doubt 

Favourite resort: Any! As Ive only been to Disney Land Paris twice and stayed on and off site there, and have been to WDW upwards of 8 times since I was a child I've stayed pretty much everywhere.  Never stayed in the Contemporary or any of the Pop/Movies etc. 

Favourite attraction: Space mountain and Cinderella's castle

I'm heading over in September this year for 2 weeks with the OH.  Staying in Port Orleans Riverside, have 14 day park hoppers, QS dining plan and flying with Virgin.  This is the OH first time to America, and his first time in WDW (he took me to Disneyland Paris last year for my Christmas!) so its going to be really special! 

Looking forward to getting to know everyone, and picking your brains about times/places to eat etc

K xx


----------



## wayneg

Welcome Kirsty, I look forward to helping you plan.


----------



## rex008

Real name: Andrew

Family: Married to Susan (15 years!), Boys Harry (9), Sam (8)

Occupation: Computer programmer (hardcore nerdy C++). Susan is a Company Secretary.

Home town: Nottingham - have lived in Kingston (5 years), Newark (8 years), but been "home" for the last 2.5 years and now live 200 yards from the house I was born in

Favourite park: MK, although it's been a while

Favourite resort: Not done enough to say. Hopefully OKW!

Favourite attraction: I'm easy, I like all sorts. I'm a big roller coaster fan, but at Disney I like all the twee stuff as well!

Disney history: My parents took me+brothers to DW in 1981 (I was 8), stayed offsite. We were nearly in Florida for the first ever shuttle launch, but it was delayed 2 days and we went home . Then Susan and I went in 1997, in the 25th anniversary season. Stayed at All star Music. 2 weeks of pure Disney with 1 day at KSC. Animal Kingdom not opened then.

Last October we booked 2 weeks at OKW (1BR) for the 4 of us 20 Oct-3Nov 2012 on the free DDP offer. Kids get 2 weeks half term, unlike most, so hopefully take advantage of lighter crowds. Couldn't book flights at the time, so they were done first week of December Manc-Orlando VA. We're all massively looking forward to it, and I've been avidly reading DISboards for the last couple of weeks (and trying to absorb the acronyms!). We're overplanners, so we'll probably have a full timetable sorted by the time ADRs open in April . Apart from that, I think we're going to have a car as well. Would like the versatility, even if we don't get a lot of use out of it.


----------



## wayneg

Welcome Andrew, looks like you are doing well with your planning, just shout out if you need help with anything.


----------



## rex008

Thanks very much.

I have to say, DISboards has been very useful. I must have read 6 or 7 full trip reviews already - been trying to find ones from around October/November, and/or ones with OKW as home.

Planning the meals is going to be somewhat interesting. My kids (and my wife, for that matter) are fairly fussy eaters. I'll enjoy anything, so we'll be looking for places we're all going to like. Harry will be 10, so classed as an "adult" on the DDP, but I imagine we'll be ordering kids meals most of the time. Still not really sure how we'll use the plan - book some signature/character meals for 2TS credits, or try and eke out the plan to get most value - not really sure yet. I'm reading reviews for inspiration!


----------



## wayneg

Don't know how much time you have but here are a few of my threads from OKW. I don't do trip reports but I do a live report each time I am there, includes a few pics of OKW and lots of food.

Aug 2009 http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2249674
Aug 2010 http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2524489
Aug 2011 http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2771370


----------



## JTLX22

Hello - my wife has suggested I join this site as we're doing 18 days in Disney this year (August) and you've been recommended as the best forum for info and advice.

Never been to Disney before so I'm excited about going but not as much as my wife (username sjt22).

I'm a Technical Manager of a theatre so Im pretty used to events and theatrics even fireworks! Though I don't think I can compete with Disney...

I'm looking forward to taking lots and lots of pictures and having some quality time with my wife.

Thanks

Jake


----------



## wayneg

Hi Jake welcome to DISboards, enjoy your planning and ask anything you need to know. 
What an interesting job, Technical Manager of a theatre, anywhere famous? we go as often as possible to the theatre, last was Dirty Dancing in Manchester 3 weeks ago, next one is Shrek the musical in London in 2 months, April next that is Sister Act in Leeds.


----------



## beautifullily

Hello, I had posted in the Welcome board yesterday and have just spotted the UK section, so thought I'd post here too.

I've spent about 12 hours over the last 3 days reading through various threads and can see that I'll be spending a lot more time here!!

We're planning our first trip to WDW end of May (missing the Jubilee) staying at POFQ for 12 nights - that's me, DH, DD 9 and DD 7. We've got a one week overlap with my brother and his family which will be great.

My Nan passed away last year and left me some money, so rather than save it I thought we should have a fab holiday. I think that this will probably be a once in a lifetime trip to Florida and we obviously want to make the most of our time and DDP whilst we're there.

So far I've picked up lots of tips and hope to learn loads more. We went to DLP about 4 years ago, but WDW is a completely different league!

Fay


----------



## wayneg

Welcome Fay, enjoy your planning.


----------



## Emma1987

Hey Jake! welcome to the boards!


----------



## Holstar

Heya guys! I figured that I've been floating around for a while now, I should probably introduce myself!

*Name: * Hollie 

*Family:* I live with my boyfriend Ben (a Disneyholic in the making) and our two 'furbabies' - our cats Tobin (slow, sleepy, huge and black) and Oscar (fast, playful, tiny and ginger). Other than my boys, I have three little girls that play a massive part in my life - my nieces, Daisy (13), Jasmine (10) and Chloe (8).

*Occupation:* I'm one of those pesky students. I'm half way through studying for a BA (HONS) in Politics. But, in addition to that I work in Customer Services for a rather well known high end retailer. 

*Home Town:* Hereford... basically, think trees, cows and near Wales. But, I'm now settled in Manchester, or at least settled for the time being. Ben and I are planning on moving back to his home of Guernsey once I've graduated.

*Favourite Resort/Attraction: * This ones difficult because I've never been! I love old Disney. I adore the Disneyland Hotel in Paris - my idea of a dream resort! 

*Hobbies:* I'm rarely seen without a camera in my hands - although my poor subjects are usually either my nieces or the cats  Does this site count as a hobby? I spend far too much of my time here! I also love swimming and being outdoors (not in the sun mind, I start to closely resemble a lobster after more than an hour in the sun!). 

*Likes and Dislikes: * Dislikes first: Seaweed, the root bits you get on potatoes and anything with lots of legs. Likes: Cats, Disney and crumpets. And tea. And mash potato. And cheese. And strawberry bon bons. And hummous. 

*Favourite Animals:* Cats! Quite partial to a nice dolphin too mind. Things that swim sort of scare me a little. 

*Disney Memory:* Before my mother died, she took me to Disneyland Paris - I must have been only six or seven, but I can remember almost everything. In particular, I can remember running up and down Main Street and how magical everything felt, I don't think I have a happier memory from my childhood. 

I took my nieces last year for their first ever holiday, and we went to Disneyland Paris... watching my 7 year old niece Chloe see Main Street for the first time and seeing the smile on her face... I couldn't have asked for a better reaction. 

*Disney Planning: * We're in the middle of planning my dream holiday to Walt Disney World! I've been planning this since I can remember... When I was a little girl I was almost constantly grounded for calling the Disney premium rate phone number to order *another* promotional VHS video. I must have cost my mother an absolute fortune in phone bills!

So yes... I'm finally doing it! We're currently looking at 13/15 days at OKW in a 1bd Villa, and then 7 days in an offsite villa! I'm so excited I could cry. We're just waiting for dates, offers and prices to be released for next year and then we can officially book! 

We've decided to take our nieces, because I know how badly I wanted to go when I was their age, and I don't want them to miss out on this. Plus, as excited as I am, I think seeing their excitement when we're there will trump everything! 

.... Oh gosh! What an essay! Hope you survived it!

Hollie xxx


----------



## wayneg

Holstar said:


> .... Oh gosh! What an essay! Hope you survived it!



No problem


----------



## ChipnDaleRule

Had great fun reading all these mini biogs, putting names to faces etc.

*NAME * Clare

*FAMILY* I am married to Scott and we have two children, Ella (13) and Billy(10), one dog called Molly and a rescue cat called Rose.

*JOBS* Scott is a Sales Manager in the Manufacturing Industry, and I work  part time at John Lewis.

*MY ROOTS*I come from Liverpool but now live up*the M56 in Greater Manchester. 

*HOBBIES* Don't really have time for any, between ferrying the kids between swimming club, football and athletics. I do try and get out a do a bit of power walking. We are a big football family with Scott supporting Man Utd, Billy Blackpool and me Liverpool, Ella loathes the sport (poor thing).

*FAVOURITE RESORT/ATTRACTION* At the moment its the Beach and Yacht Club, but with many more yet to stay in that might well change. I love EPCOT and Magic Kingdom, and my favourite ride is SOARIN.

*DISNEY MEMORY* I surprised Scott with a Disney holiday when we were going out(well i had to make sure he liked it before i committed!)we stayed at All Star Sports, but unfortunately we had to come home after 5 days because my dad was taken serious ill.Also waking the kids up at 5am saying they're not going to school today, they're going to Disney instead was unforgettable.

*DISNEY PLANNING* Our whole life is consumed with Disney planning. It gets us through the bad days.The discovery if the DIS boards has transformed the entire planning experience. I have found out so much, and still am. THANK YOU


----------



## Holstar

ChipnDaleRule said:


> I work  part time at John Lewis.



Hello fellow Partner! I work for John Lewis too!xx


----------



## April2012

Seeing as I'm a newbie, here's my contribution 

*Real name:* Louise..not April like my username might suggest! That's just when we make our 1st ever trip!!!!

*Family*: Been with my partner Marcus for 18 & half years and still not tied the knot!!!! Have a 4 yr old son called Kade.

*Occupation*: Bit of a rags to riches tale really! 8 years ago was on the verge of bankruptcy nearly losing our home. Lost our car and was living well & truly on the breadline! An internet website that was originally a hobby for me ended up turning into a business which snowballed into a very profitable concern.
We now lease our business to another company whilst doing bits & bobs of other projects.

*Home town*: Originally grew up in the sticks but now live happily nr Poulton-Le-Fylde, Lancs.

*Hobbies: * Planning holidays 

Can't comment on fave's at Disney as not been yet (not long to go!!)

xx


----------



## JintyB

Real name: Jeanette

Family: Married to Dave (16 years!), Daughter Erin (12)

Occupation: Maths teacher, plus I manage primary to secondary transition for the school and keep a caring eye on the year 7s 

Hometown: Grew up in SE London, now live on the SW London/Surrey border.

Favourite park: Epcot, which was my least favourite until last August! (2011)

Favourite resort: The Poly

Favourite attraction: Soarin, Big Thunder Mountain, Peter Pan

Hobbies: When I find the time, scrapbooking although I still havent made a start on last years trip! Also video editing (doing better with that) and loitering on the internet.

Disney history: First trip in 1995 for our honeymoon staying at Port Orleans (now POFQ), popped in for a few days in 2000 (POFQ) and 2001 (Wilderness Lodge).  Disneyland Paris on numerous occasions between 2003-2011.  We had always planned a dream trip with our daughter in the summer holidays between her year 6 and year 7, which we took last August.  Two weeks at the Polynesian on deluxe diningit was better than we could ever have imagined, so were now planning (and saving!) for a return trip in 2013.

Have to apologise as I have been lurking on the boards enjoying all the trip reports and plans for a little while, so, heres a belated hello!


----------



## wayneg

Welcome to all new members, great to have you here.

On our first visit in 1993 Epcot was our least fave park, now enjoy it a lot.

Nothing wrong with lurking but even better if you join in


----------



## queendisney

Lordy...don’t think I have done this yet!! Here goes...

*NAME:*  Vanda

*FAMILY*: Married to Gary for 18 years, no kids, just two hamsters instead!

*OCCUPATION:* Part time for NHS in Frimley Park Hospital as a clinic co-ordinator but spent 20 years at Barclays Bank and 10 years at an insurance company where I was a finance administrator
DH is a Civil Servant (would have to kill you if I told you what he does)

*HOME TOWN:* Camberley Surrey

*FAV RESORT:* Port Orleans Riverside.  Find it very relaxing, very beautiful, never feels busy, has lots of pools and a good food court.  Also loved Wilderness Lodge but thought the transport let that one down a tad.

*FAV PARK*: Difficult one but I suppose it has to be Epcot.  Love all the different restaurants and also that you can nip out to the boardwalk or just catch a boat to Hollywood Studio’s

*FAV ATTRACTRACTIONS:* Soarin, and I know this is a strange one but The Carousel of Progress.

*HOBBIES:* USED to be a sky diver, go ski-ing a lot, horse riding BUT now all my time seems to be spent doing our house up.  We nip into London a lot for shows, shopping, exhibitions etc but always glad to get back out of town.  Oh and def will not be doing sky diving anymore as DH will not allow it as three of my friends died!!!

*LIKES:*   Disney (surprise surprise), music (most kinds but not Jazz), art, country pubs and history.  

*DISLIKES:* Flying (hence would rather be jumping out of planes then sitting in them), MCO immigration line, housework, going to the cinema in the UK.  Can I just add a HATE here as well? Going to Disney with the in-laws (that was a bad experience, kids were brilliant but the adults were horrific!!!!!)

*AND AT THE MOMENT:* currently planning our September trip and wondering if DH is going to be ok to walk miles as due for first hip replacement this Saturday and second hip replacement 8 weeks later...(this second one may be put off until after hols)....he is young for this op and hence the consultant thinks he will recover quite quickly..we shall see!!!!!!


----------



## wayneg

queendisney said:


> Oh and def will not be doing sky diving anymore as DH will not allow it as three of my friends died!!!



Somthing I have wanted to do for years, almost did it in Vegas but DW threaten to kill me if I broke a limb halfway thru our holiday.
You are not filling me with confidence to try it. Was it 3 seperate accidents?


----------



## queendisney

wayneg said:


> Somthing I have wanted to do for years, almost did it in Vegas but DW threaten to kill me if I broke a limb halfway thru our holiday.
> You are not filling me with confidence to try it. Was it 3 seperate accidents?



I think its something you should try at least once in your life...it prob won't be the last thing you do

It was two seperate accidents...
1. My friend Mick jumped from about 10,000 ft and it was at a time when hard helmets were not worn in the uk (generally are still used in USA) and somebody smashed into him, made him unconscious, so he therefore could not hear the buzz of his alarm (which you set to a certain height) to open his parachute and he just fell straight down and that was that.

2&3.  Phil and Mike...Mike was the pilot and Phil (an instructor) had just taken some jumpers up, they had all jumped when Mike said there was a problem with the plane and Phil had to get out asap and he would do an emergancy landing.  Phil jumped and opened his parachute straight away because they were not very high, it got tangled around the tail of the plane and bought it down, so that was the end of them too.

I did one more jump after that in their memory and that was that!  Everybody hated me doing it..

BUT this is a rare thing and our club was just unlucky.  If you really want to do it just do it.  It will be a tandom jump in the USA and you will LOVE it..


----------



## sjt22

I don't like flying either though once I am up I calm down a little, would feel better if a parachute was on bored so I had the option of jumping out 

You will be in disney the same time as us and we are in POFQ


----------



## queendisney

sjt22 said:


> I don't like flying either though once I am up I calm down a little, would feel better if a parachute was on bored so I had the option of jumping out
> 
> You will be in disney the same time as us and we are in POFQ



Must admit I'd rather have a parachute then a rubber dinghy!  
I am also OK once I am up there but if we hit turbulence then I am a wreck

LOVE POFQ..


----------



## zokaluse

Pegasus928 said:


> *Home Town: *Grimsby - North East Lincolnshire




I got my bottom stuck in a tyre swing in Grimsby around the age of 9 I think it was..
Was visiting an aunts very old friend who owned the sweet shop/newsagents there....Can still see the field where the swing was and the shop all dark as it was closed due to being a sunday and all those yummy sweetie jars!

Kate 38, Fiance Adam 31 DS 11 and DD 3...Fuzz the cat 7 ...we are off to our first WDW trip next May (not fuzz) (adam went when he was 12) we have been to DLP in January for DD's 3rd birthday and DS has been 4 times since he was 2.

I just do Administration for my partners Surveying business at the moment as I got made redundant when DD was 3 weeks olds, & it's been nice to be home with her all this time..though more tiring and harder work than work work at times, I think I will go back to other work (Tech Administrator/Customer service/ or alike) when DD goes to full time school....maybe....or maybe go do an Interior design course...we'll see 

I am originally from Liverpool but moved -'darn souf' when I was 13 had a stint back there from 19ish to 27ish then moved back to Hertfordshire....have now settled in Surrey with Adam, we're getting married next June in Siesta Key after 15 days in Orlando..so next year is super exciting for us...we can't wait! We are staying 5 nights at the Poly on DXDP (we will NOT eat all that food but we're doing a few dinner shows & 2 TS restaurants etc so it worked out cheaper to do DXDP) then onto a private villa where my Mum will be joining us on day 7 & my sister with her clan and adams dad & his wife and then adams brother too....we then go to Siesta Key on day 15 and some friends are also joining us, we get married on June 4th and then are having another week of relaxation there before flying home! We will get a one night honeymoon...but we'll owe ourselves a decent one for when the kids are both older..

We used to love festivals (especially Glasto) but since DD it's not as easy to leave 2 kids for a long weekend and then a few days recovery with grandparents/aunts..though we did have an aunt booked in for next year then realised it's only 3 weeks after florida so we can't afford it as Adam will need to get back to making money straight away after a month off!!
I enjoy yoga (red hot particularly) boot camp style fitness and swimming...though I don't do much of it....a)time b)bad kness...I read a lot and love films & a lot of sky atlantic programmes.... I drive the kids to their swimming/diving/ballet/gymnastics...great fun!

I can't wait for Discovery Cove, Seaworld and IOA (for WWOHP) (oh we are doing one night at universal too...mid trip...) but I also can't wait for EVERYTHING else....


----------



## Sparkly

*pokes head in shyly* I've already introduced myself somewhere on the DIS, but I didn't see this forum!

Real name: Emma

Age: 18 years

Family: My mum and dad

Occupation: Driving my parents insane, eating junk food and sleeping.

Favourite park: Magic Kingdom!

Favourite resort: Never stayed onsite at Disney, but my favourite Universal resort is the Royal Pacific.

Favourite attraction: It would be easier to list what I DON'T like!

Favourite restaurant: Cheesecake Factory, Sweet Tomatoes

Favourite characters: Pooh, Eeyore, Mickey


----------



## wayneg

Welcome Emma, enjoy your planning.


----------



## bex7583

hi im bex

im 28 and have 3 children , 2 boys and a girl they are 3,4,5 !! 

im very undecisive and find it hard to commit to anything hence the reason i find this planning so hard and annoying !! 
before having my children i was working in a recruitment agency and studying for my law degree

my oh  hes 24 and a self employed plaster , though at the moment its a bit rubbish so looking for a fulltime job !! , 

we live in wakefield west yorkshire


----------



## LeaversOnTour

Hi, I have posted a couple ofthings on the Uk boards, but i mainly Lurk 

I am trying to particiapate a bit more these days. :O)

The Real Me: Andrea aged 29 DH Martin 37 - DD1 Summer Rose 3 DD2 Lacey Belle 1 and for good measure DD3  is due in about 10 days time EEK!!

Occupation: When not on maternity leave i am a claims negotiator for a travel insurance company. 

Favourite Park: Epcot - Love world showcase and Illuminations Rocks. 

Favourite rides: ToT and Soarin' - The last visit i was pregnant so couldnt ride hardly any of the rides so the next trip i intend to ride them all 

Favourite resort: OKW we come back every year :O)

Best Disney moment: There have been many, but by far the first time my 1 year old saw Mickey Mouse. She literally grabbed his nose when he bent down and wouldnt let go, kept kissing it. Very cute, but the CM was slightly afraid Mickey might have an accident which may have resulted in a few tears from other chidren as it was a vice like grip she had 

Worst Disney moment: Nothing to do with disney, but travelling with my In laws 2 years running, the arguments the first year should have been a warning, this years were unlike anything i have ever seen - Swore NEVER again and meant it - Even to the point i would rather NOT go back than go ANYWHERE with them again! Just shows how bad they are 

favourite Restaurant onsite: Raglan Road and House of Blues, although was disappointed they had taken the Wild Mushroom and chicken Pasta off the menu on the last visit as this was my ultimate fav dish in DTD!

Favourite Restaurant offsite - Chilli's and Bubba Gump - just love the shrimpin dippin Broth! No matter how hot it is outside i always order this dish and its got quite a kick.

Cant wait for my girls to be old enough to do Discovery Cove. My Hubbie and I got married in the Domincan Republic and swam with dolphins on our honeymoon, cant wait to share this experience with our girls.


----------



## queendisney

LeaversOnTour said:


> Worst Disney moment: Nothing to do with disney, but travelling with my In laws 2 years running, the arguments the first year should have been a warning, this years were unlike anything i have ever seen - Swore NEVER again and meant it - Even to the point i would rather NOT go back than go ANYWHERE with them again! Just shows how bad they are



Yep can feel your pain on that one...been there also

Welcome and good luck in 10 days time with DD3


----------



## LeaversOnTour

Thanks - think i'll need it.

Its a shame on UK soil they are fine - But the altitude when flying seems to provide them with a temporary personality transplant!!

However, they are the type that think they are in the right no matter what the circumstances. I refuse to expose my kids to that kind of crazy anymore. LOL 

Am looking forward to 4 weeks of just Hubbie and the Kids be nice to just do our own thing. Without worrying about what the other "grown ups" are getting up to!


----------



## ShellyG

Hi 

I am Michelle and I am Disney crazy (aren't we all!?)

Age: 26

Family: DH 27

Occupation: Veterinary Care Assistant

Favourite park: Ohh, it's a toss up between EPCOT and HS

Favourite resort: Dolphin was a lovely hotel, great location. Although AKL was awesome because we were lucky enough to get upgraded to Savannah view, eating breakfast on the balcony and watching the Giraffes every morning was AMAZING!!

Favourite attraction: EE, TT, ToT, Rock'n Rollercoaster, Splash Mountain and BTTMRR

Favourite restaurant: Soooo much good food, but I would have to say that I really enjoyed Boma.

Favourite characters: Mary Poppins. It is my life long dream to work at Disney and be MAry Poppins in the parade


----------



## thestevied

Been on the boards for a few years, but I've only just discovered this thread so thought I'd add my little profile to it! 
Pretty much I'm just copying the above post and replacing with my answers (thanks Emma!!!). 



Real name: Steve

Age: 31

Family: DW29, no kids

Occupation: Assistant Section Manager in a supermarket

Favourite park: Epcot, 100%, with MK coming in 2nd

Favourite resort: Onsite we've only done Dolphin and AKL, but doing YC next sept. Fave so far is the Dolphin. Love it so much, and love the location. 

Favourite attraction: Can't choose just one... Space mountain, test track, splash mountain, love spaceship earth for nostalgia reasons. Also have a weird love for tomorrow land transit authority...

Favourite restaurant: One of my favourite things about wdw is the dining. Resort wise, I love Cali grill and citricos. Boma and Sanaa are also cool.  In the parks, I love the world showcase. San angel inn is soooo romantic and different. Love morocco too, and always love going to the rose and crown. 

Favourite characters: Donald duck is hilarious, has to be him. 


Not much else to say. Clearly, I love Disney! Always love watching the films, but particularly I love the parks. I'd go a few times a year if I could afford it. My favourite park is wdw, it's the most magical, for me, by a mile. I'm literally counting down the days to our next holiday there, and am already planning our schedule and dining (I know, really sad). 

So hi to all of you. Probably I've spoken to a lot of you before but nice to make it formal!  By the way, it's 429 days...


----------



## tonylaws

According to the powers that be Im supposed to give my details here. And introduce myself

So here goes.

Firstly Hello Im Tony. 

Im older than I would care to be, but still young enough to enjoy life.

1.	Married (25 Years) 

2.	Wife (Yes ) 

3.	Children (Yes) 2 all grown up and the twins aged 7.

4.	Dog (Yes ) 

5.	Live in Gods county of Yorkshire. Any Yanks reading this we are the Texas of England. Big, Bold, Brassy and the Best.

6.	Been to Disney more times than I care to Remember. First time we went Old Town was called New Town.

7.	Favourite Park Hollywood Studies.

8.	Favourite Resort   All Star Music. I just loved the atmos.

9.	Favourite Pig Out Stop. Too many to say. But if you push me 50s Prime and Dine. I just love the chicken.

10.	Favourite Ride Star Tours, Tower Of Terror, and Its 
a small world. Joking! Like everyone over the age of 12 I hate it with a passion.

11.	Favourite Character.. Donald, He has attitude. 

12.	Favourite none Disney. Dont make me laugh how anyone 
could compete with Disney is unthinkable! Ok Universal studios had a couple of good bit but its not Disney.

So thats about it. Nothing exciting I know. Just your average Disney Nut who thought hed pass on his years of experience to anyone who cares to listen.

And please take all comments in the spirit that they are given. Tongue in Cheek and hopefully not the least offensive. If I do upset anyone, please note it is totally unintentional and I am truly sorry.

Regards

T

Ps. I can't spell..................sorry


----------



## pda789

Hello all,

My name is Paul, live in West Yorkshire with my oh Sarah and ds who is 3, we are hopefully going to see Mickey and his friends next year in the summer holidays. 

just wanted to say hi to everyone and think the site is great, this will be our first trip to the US so i think we are going to need lots of advice and i thank you in advance for your help and hope we dont ask too many silly questions.

thanks u' all


----------



## wayneg

Great to find out about members new & old. 

Tony, I spent a lot of time in Liversedge when I was younger my Auntie & Uncle lived on Milton Gardens, my other Uncle lives on Thornleigh Drive. 

Paul, I used to know Garforth quite well, we have 2 lots of friends who live in Rothwell so had plenty of meals out that way, Swan at Aberford one of our favourites although not been for a long time. We used to goto a club in Garforth for a drink, on the main Aberford rd but its a lot of years ago so can't remember the name, its probably an Indian or Chinese restaurant now


----------



## pda789

Hi Wayne,

we are quite new to Garforth (about three years) but we love the place, i went to the swan a few years ago and was introduced to Barnsley chops (nearly fell off my chair when i saw the size of the plate) it was a really nice place when i visited.

the club im not sure about but there is an Aagrah there on Aberford rd now so you could be right about that one


----------



## wayneg

pda789 said:


> Hi Wayne,
> 
> we are quite new to Garforth (about three years) but we love the place, i went to the swan a few years ago and was introduced to Barnsley chops (nearly fell off my chair when i saw the size of the plate) it was a really nice place when i visited.
> 
> the club im not sure about but there is an Aagrah there on Aberford rd now so you could be right about that one



They used to do a mixed grill (Billy Bunter?) it didn't come on a plate, it came on a tray it was so big. All their food was large portions but it must be 2 years since we visited.


----------



## Wills Mom

I hope no one minds me popping in here! I lurk and occasionally post - I'm not sure if there are any other Irish Disboard-ers so I'm here to chat with and steal ideas from you lovely UK neighbours of mine 

Real name: Pamela; aged 30

Husband: James, also 30. Met 14/08/2002, engaged 08/02/2009 at MK, married 11/05/2011 followed by Disneymoon

Kids: Will, 6 months old - our Disneymoon baby 

Occupation: Full time Mommy 

Favourite Park: Magic Kingdom, although EPCOT is a very close second!

Favourite Resort: Contemporary, although I want to stay at GF someday 

Favourite Attraction: Hmmm, this is a hard one! Splash Mountain, Expedition Everest, Soarin', Tower of Terror - there's my fave from each park  

Favourite Restaurant: Rose & Crown, Earl of Sandwich

Favourite Characters: Ariel and Belle are my favourite princesses but I love love love Winnie the Pooh! 

Looking forward to getting to know you all and I apologise in advance for any silly questions I may ask!!  Its so nice to meet people who are so obviously Disney obsessed like I am!!!


----------



## wayneg

Wills Mom said:


> Looking forward to getting to know you all and I apologise in advance for any silly questions I may ask!!  Its so nice to meet people who are so obviously Disney obsessed like I am!!!



No appolgies required, there are no silly questions (unless you are going to ask what time is the 3 o'clock parade, now that is a silly question) 
I look forward to trying to help with any questions you have.


----------



## Wills Mom

wayneg said:
			
		

> No appolgies required, there are no silly questions (unless you are going to ask what time is the 3 o'clock parade, now that is a silly question)
> I look forward to trying to help with any questions you have.



Thanks  I really like this part of the Dis  Everyone seems really close and tight knit. Like a smaller community than the US side so its easier get to know the frequent posters!


----------



## disneyholic family

wayneg said:


> No appolgies required, there are no silly questions (unless you are going to ask what time is the 3 o'clock parade, now that is a silly question)
> I look forward to trying to help with any questions you have.



there might not be any silly questions, but there's no shortage of silly answers!!!!


----------



## disneyholic family

Wills Mom said:


> I hope no one minds me popping in here! I lurk and occasionally post - I'm not sure if there are any other Irish Disboard-ers so I'm here to chat with and steal ideas from you lovely UK neighbours of mine
> 
> Real name: Pamela; aged 30
> 
> Husband: James, also 30. Met 14/08/2002, engaged 08/02/2009 at MK, married 11/05/2011 followed by Disneymoon
> 
> Kids: Will, 6 months old - our Disneymoon baby
> 
> Occupation: Full time Mommy
> 
> Favourite Park: Magic Kingdom, although EPCOT is a very close second!
> 
> Favourite Resort: Contemporary, although I want to stay at GF someday
> 
> Favourite Attraction: Hmmm, this is a hard one! Splash Mountain, Expedition Everest, Soarin', Tower of Terror - there's my fave from each park
> 
> Favourite Restaurant: Rose & Crown, Earl of Sandwich
> 
> Favourite Characters: Ariel and Belle are my favourite princesses but I love love love Winnie the Pooh!
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know you all and I apologise in advance for any silly questions I may ask!!  Its so nice to meet people who are so obviously Disney obsessed like I am!!!



hi Pamela!!  we're not ALL UK people here.....but definitely the nicest people here!!!

your favorite restaurants are my family's faves as well!!!


----------



## wayneg

Wills Mom said:


> Thanks  I really like this part of the Dis  Everyone seems really close and tight knit. Like a smaller community than the US side so its easier get to know the frequent posters!



I am glad thats how you feel. We are not as large as the main boards or other Disney forums so we get to know each other quite well. 
99.9% of people that post in our forum have their own opinion on things but they respect that others have differing opinions, there is no right or wrong way of doing a trip to Florida, its all about finding the right way for your family. 
Hope you stick around for us to help you plan and also for you to help others plan.



disneyholic family said:


> there might not be any silly questions, but there's no shortage of silly answers!!!!



Is that directed at me?


----------



## 2Tiggies

disneyholic family said:


> there might not be any silly questions, but there's no shortage of silly answers!!!!





wayneg said:


> Is that directed at me?



Surely not .... you can't be getting ALL the credit


----------



## Wills Mom

wayneg said:
			
		

> I am glad thats how you feel. We are not as large as the main boards or other Disney forums so we get to know each other quite well.
> 99.9% of people that post in our forum have their own opinion on things but they respect that others have differing opinions, there is no right or wrong way of doing a trip to Florida, its all about finding the right way for your family.
> Hope you stick around for us to help you plan and also for you to help others plan.



Sounds like my type of place  My DH already sees me becoming addicted to lurking here so I'll definitely be posting more now I've finally gotten around to introducing myself  
As for helping others plan - well most of my friends and family call me their personal travel advisor LOL! Be nice to help others on here, as well as all the idea "borrowing" I seem to be doing (we won't call it idea stealing, thats just a nasty word lol!)


----------



## disneyholic family

wayneg said:


> I am glad thats how you feel. We are not as large as the main boards or other Disney forums so we get to know each other quite well.
> 99.9% of people that post in our forum have their own opinion on things but they respect that others have differing opinions, there is no right or wrong way of doing a trip to Florida, its all about finding the right way for your family.
> Hope you stick around for us to help you plan and also for you to help others plan.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that directed at me?





2Tiggies said:


> Surely not .... you can't be getting ALL the credit







Wills Mom said:


> Sounds like my type of place  My DH already sees me becoming addicted to lurking here so I'll definitely be posting more now I've finally gotten around to introducing myself
> As for helping others plan - well most of my friends and family call me their personal travel advisor LOL! Be nice to help others on here, as well as all the idea "borrowing" I seem to be doing (we won't call it idea stealing, thats just a nasty word lol!)



i have learned so much on this board - besides just making planning easier, it's saved me a bundle of money over the years!!!!

and everyone is so nice, it makes it all that much more fun!


----------



## thestevied

Wills Mom said:
			
		

> I hope no one minds me popping in here! I lurk and occasionally post - I'm not sure if there are any other Irish Disboard-ers so I'm here to chat with and steal ideas from you lovely UK neighbours of mine
> 
> Real name: Pamela; aged 30
> 
> Husband: James, also 30. Met 14/08/2002, engaged 08/02/2009 at MK, married 11/05/2011 followed by Disneymoon
> 
> Kids: Will, 6 months old - our Disneymoon baby
> 
> Occupation: Full time Mommy
> 
> Favourite Park: Magic Kingdom, although EPCOT is a very close second!
> 
> Favourite Resort: Contemporary, although I want to stay at GF someday
> 
> Favourite Attraction: Hmmm, this is a hard one! Splash Mountain, Expedition Everest, Soarin', Tower of Terror - there's my fave from each park
> 
> Favourite Restaurant: Rose & Crown, Earl of Sandwich
> 
> Favourite Characters: Ariel and Belle are my favourite princesses but I love love love Winnie the Pooh!
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know you all and I apologise in advance for any silly questions I may ask!!  Its so nice to meet people who are so obviously Disney obsessed like I am!!!



Welcome pam, looking forward to more chats with you on the boards!


----------



## Wills Mom

thestevied said:
			
		

> Welcome pam, looking forward to more chats with you on the boards!



Thanks stevie  I'm fairly sure I saw it was your birthday somewhere on the boards so if it was then happy birthday - if it wasn't then...ummm.....happy early birthday for next year LOL!


----------



## thestevied

Wills Mom said:
			
		

> Thanks stevie  I'm fairly sure I saw it was your birthday somewhere on the boards so if it was then happy birthday - if it wasn't then...ummm.....happy early birthday for next year LOL!



Why thank you very much, Pamela! Not sure where you saw that but yes, it was. On Monday. Feeling old now... 32!


----------



## Emjem

Hi, I've posted a couple of times on here so thought I'd better introduce myself


Name: Nicola

Family: Husband called Andrew, son called Callum, daughter called Kayla

Home Town: Skelton in Cleveland

Favourite Park: Animal Kingdom & Busch Gardens

Favourite Attractions: Personally I don't like rides (im a chicken) but love 3d shows Favourite has to be It's a Bugs Life. Family love the Rock n Rollercoaster & Tower of Terror

Favourite Florida Bits: Wishes Fireworks & Parades

Favourite Restaurants: Black Angus Steakhouse & Olive Garden, still so many others to try though, this year we have the dining plan

Visits to Disney: 3 soon to be 4


----------



## Wills Mom

Welcome Nicola! 



			
				thestevied said:
			
		

> Why thank you very much, Pamela! Not sure where you saw that but yes, it was. On Monday. Feeling old now... 32!



You're very welcome  32 years young  I just turned 30 at the end of July, I always felt entering your thirties would be a big occasion however it was pretty much like turning 25 again LOL! One of these days I'll grow up but for now I feel very much like a female Peter Pan


----------



## thestevied

Wills Mom said:
			
		

> Welcome Nicola!
> 
> You're very welcome  32 years young  I just turned 30 at the end of July, I always felt entering your thirties would be a big occasion however it was pretty much like turning 25 again LOL! One of these days I'll grow up but for now I feel very much like a female Peter Pan



Nothing wrong with that! Not sure I'll ever get bored of going on holiday to WDW, and even the planning of it excites me like I'm a little kid.  Guess that makes me a proper Peter Pan!?!


----------



## thestevied

Emjem said:
			
		

> Hi, I've posted a couple of times on here so thought I'd better introduce myself
> 
> Name: Nicola
> 
> Family: Husband called Andrew, son called Callum, daughter called Kayla
> 
> Home Town: Skelton in Cleveland
> 
> Favourite Park: Animal Kingdom & Busch Gardens
> 
> Favourite Attractions: Personally I don't like rides (im a chicken) but love 3d shows Favourite has to be It's a Bugs Life. Family love the Rock n Rollercoaster & Tower of Terror
> 
> Favourite Florida Bits: Wishes Fireworks & Parades
> 
> Favourite Restaurants: Black Angus Steakhouse & Olive Garden, still so many others to try though, this year we have the dining plan
> 
> Visits to Disney: 3 soon to be 4



Welcome emjem/Nicola! 

Love olive garden too... Only been there once when I stayed in a hotel on idrive, but never forgotten it, and always speak about going back!


----------



## Wills Mom

thestevied said:
			
		

> Nothing wrong with that! Not sure I'll ever get bored of going on holiday to WDW, and even the planning of it excites me like I'm a little kid.  Guess that makes me a proper Peter Pan!?!



Me too!! I almost feel that going on holiday to any other destination is a waste LOL! And don't get me started on the planning, I tend to obsess just a smidge!!


----------



## thestevied

Wills Mom said:
			
		

> Me too!! I almost feel that going on holiday to any other destination is a waste LOL! And don't get me started on the planning, I tend to obsess just a smidge!!



Yeah, it's almost the best part.... The excitement and anticipation as you count down the days! It's 385 days for me (55 weeks today...). I'm trying not to count down but can't help myself!

Have you got any trips planned?


----------



## Wills Mom

thestevied said:
			
		

> Yeah, it's almost the best part.... The excitement and anticipation as you count down the days! It's 385 days for me (55 weeks today...). I'm trying not to count down but can't help myself!
> 
> Have you got any trips planned?



Lol, I know! I have a widget on my phone that counts down the days to the next WDW trip  Its 244 days from today!!! Although that is only a rough estimate, I'm waiting til the September flight sales start before I book  Expecting to save about €150 pp on current prices although with the price of fuel at the minute maybe it'll be less if a saving - even so, everylittle counts!!


----------



## thestevied

Wills Mom said:
			
		

> Lol, I know! I have a widget on my phone that counts down the days to the next WDW trip  Its 244 days from today!!! Although that is only a rough estimate, I'm waiting til the September flight sales start before I book  Expecting to save about €150 pp on current prices although with the price of fuel at the minute maybe it'll be less if a saving - even so, everylittle counts!!



So true... We booked back in late march (I think) as soon as free dining appeared. And it gives us plenty of time to pay it off!

So you're going around may time?


----------



## Wills Mom

thestevied said:
			
		

> So true... We booked back in late march (I think) as soon as free dining appeared. And it gives us plenty of time to pay it off!
> 
> So you're going around may time?



Oh I wish ours was booked!! I feel like until we book it its not actually happening, and I have to get my Disney fix soon or I'll spontaneously combust LOL! We have been every year since 2005 and this year is the only year we haven't been as I had our son in Feb and hes still too little imo for that flight - to my dismay  
Yup, we'll be there for either 16 or 17 nights at the start of May - anytime after the 2nd and anytime before Memorial Day which is the 27th I believe, so whenever I can get decent flight times/prices! The direct route from Ireland is well expensive so we usually fly through Manchester or Gatwick and then direct or I do like the Delta route through Atlanta cause you clear immigration in Atlanta and then theres no messing about when you get to Orlando!


----------



## thestevied

Wills Mom said:
			
		

> The direct route from Ireland is well expensive so we usually fly through Manchester or Gatwick and then direct or I do like the Delta route through Atlanta cause you clear immigration in Atlanta and then theres no messing about when you get to Orlando!



That's clever, I've never considered anything other than direct flights, but what you say about Atlanta makes a nice little bonus. Mind you, I'm about a 45 min drive from gatwick, so it might just be easier going from there than Ireland, anyway. 

You'll have to let us all know when you've booked. I can prebook my seat with virgin in 7 weeks so I'm well excited about that. But then I've got another 5 months before I can make dining reservations...


----------



## Wills Mom

thestevied said:
			
		

> That's clever, I've never considered anything other than direct flights, but what you say about Atlanta makes a nice little bonus. Mind you, I'm about a 45 min drive from gatwick, so it might just be easier going from there than Ireland, anyway.
> 
> You'll have to let us all know when you've booked. I can prebook my seat with virgin in 7 weeks so I'm well excited about that. But then I've got another 5 months before I can make dining reservations...



Oh living that close to Gatwick must be so handy! We fly out of Dublin and we're about 90 minutes from the airport, maybe more as the traffic can be bad! 

Flying into Atlanta is fine but its definitely not my first preference. Going direct is always nice but if I can save money (and I usually do with Virgin via Gatwick) then I'll go with the less expensive option  Clearing immigration is a nice perk but direct is always nicer lol!

Yay!! Pre booking your seats is great, always feels like another step closer to the magic  We haven't went with ADRs this time, its a case of "you can please some of the people some if the time...." in my family lol, so I've learned not to plan meals when we're away together. Causes undue stress! DH and I will be celebrating our second wedding anniversary while we're away so my mom is taking Will for the night and I'm going to make a nice ADR for that evening! I'm sure to be on here asking for advice on the best restaurant to choose and about any particular romantic/date night stuff we can do while we have the time to ourselves! 

Oh and don't worry - as soon as we book I'll be shouting it from the mountain tops!! We *supposed* to be booking this month so fingers crossed it actually happens! 

Have you decided on many of your ADRs? I haven't experienced many TS places in the World, we did a few on our honeymoon last year and we always always always go to the Rose and Crown but thats about the extent of my dining knowledge!


----------



## thestevied

Wills Mom said:
			
		

> Oh living that close to Gatwick must be so handy! We fly out of Dublin and we're about 90 minutes from the airport, maybe more as the traffic can be bad!
> 
> Flying into Atlanta is fine but its definitely not my first preference. Going direct is always nice but if I can save money (and I usually do with Virgin via Gatwick) then I'll go with the less expensive option  Clearing immigration is a nice perk but direct is always nicer lol!
> 
> Yay!! Pre booking your seats is great, always feels like another step closer to the magic  We haven't went with ADRs this time, its a case of "you can please some of the people some if the time...." in my family lol, so I've learned not to plan meals when we're away together. Causes undue stress! DH and I will be celebrating our second wedding anniversary while we're away so my mom is taking Will for the night and I'm going to make a nice ADR for that evening! I'm sure to be on here asking for advice on the best restaurant to choose and about any particular romantic/date night stuff we can do while we have the time to ourselves!
> 
> Oh and don't worry - as soon as we book I'll be shouting it from the mountain tops!! We *supposed* to be booking this month so fingers crossed it actually happens!
> 
> Have you decided on many of your ADRs? I haven't experienced many TS places in the World, we did a few on our honeymoon last year and we always always always go to the Rose and Crown but thats about the extent of my dining knowledge!



Yeah, I think if I went with a bigger group we wouldn't make too many adr's but as its just the wife and I and we're on the dining plan we'll probably make at least 10-12 lunch or dinner reservations.  We've decided on a few already... Epcot is our favourite park and we're staying nearby in the yacht club. So, we'll have at least a few dinners in Epcot. Japan, Mexico and UK we've already decided on but will probably add more. We love going to the rose and crown too. Always get a drink at the bar and stop for dinner at some point. Love talking to the servers!

So cool that you'll be celebrating your anniversary there! There's some nice romantic restaurants around. Personally, I love the San angel inn at Mexico, it's gorgeous inside. But the resorts also have some romantic places.... California grill and citricos are cool. They're more upscale but you don't have to dress up which I like! Nice to put a shirt on but I couldn't be wearing a suit around wdw!!


----------



## Wills Mom

thestevied said:
			
		

> Yeah, I think if I went with a bigger group we wouldn't make too many adr's but as its just the wife and I and we're on the dining plan we'll probably make at least 10-12 lunch or dinner reservations.  We've decided on a few already... Epcot is our favourite park and we're staying nearby in the yacht club. So, we'll have at least a few dinners in Epcot. Japan, Mexico and UK we've already decided on but will probably add more. We love going to the rose and crown too. Always get a drink at the bar and stop for dinner at some point. Love talking to the servers!
> 
> So cool that you'll be celebrating your anniversary there! There's some nice romantic restaurants around. Personally, I love the San angel inn at Mexico, it's gorgeous inside. But the resorts also have some romantic places.... California grill and citricos are cool. They're more upscale but you don't have to dress up which I like! Nice to put a shirt on but I couldn't be wearing a suit around wdw!!



Yeah its hard to eat in really nice places in a large group. Every time we've been to WDW except for our honeymoon has been as part of a group of between 8 up to 22 with me doing the planning lol. We tried a few places on honeymoon - Cali Grill, Le Cellier and Teppan Edo, and of course Rose and Crown but we got walk ups (except for Cali Grill) so ADRs are fairly new to me! 
I must check out Citricos! I just want to take full advantage of our date night! DS is only 6 mos old but hes already ruling our house! We've had two date nights since Feb so I'm verrrrry appreciative of the thoughts of getting out to do something special in my favourite place on earth for our anniversary!


----------



## thestevied

Wills Mom said:
			
		

> Yeah its hard to eat in really nice places in a large group. Every time we've been to WDW except for our honeymoon has been as part of a group of between 8 up to 22 with me doing the planning lol. We tried a few places on honeymoon - Cali Grill, Le Cellier and Teppan Edo, and of course Rose and Crown but we got walk ups (except for Cali Grill) so ADRs are fairly new to me!
> I must check out Citricos! I just want to take full advantage of our date night! DS is only 6 mos old but hes already ruling our house! We've had two date nights since Feb so I'm verrrrry appreciative of the thoughts of getting out to do something special in my favourite place on earth for our anniversary!



22 people?? Not sure I'd be brave enough for that. Defo consider citricos! Would be good for you to have a night out to celebrate!


----------



## Wills Mom

thestevied said:
			
		

> 22 people?? Not sure I'd be brave enough for that. Defo consider citricos! Would be good for you to have a night out to celebrate!



Lol, that was the year we went with my inlaws. I get on well with them but jeez that hol was rough! We've been choosy about who we go with since


----------



## Cumbley

Only just found this thread so I thought I'd introduce myself!

Name:-  Cheryl 

Family:-  DH Grant (39! just!). Eleanor 9 Lauren 6 & Chocolate Lab Miley!

Occupation:- Trade Union Official

Home Town:- Hednesford, Staffordshire

Fav park:- Magic Kingdom

Fav Resort:- Contemporary

Disney History:- 2007 was our first trip to the world and we've been back 3 times since - all Xmas trips, we've done Disneyland Paris 4 times too. Currently planning a November trip to celebrate DHs big 40!


----------



## thestevied

Hi Cheryl! Good luck with your November planning!


----------



## Wills Mom

Happy planning Cheryl  I absolutely LOVE the parks at Christmas, especially MK!!


----------



## Misstinkerbellshell

Hi all,im Michelle im from ireland.
Im new to this.im 25 have 2 gorgeous doggies
Toby (3) and Holly (6mths).Im a huge Disney fan
my favourite is Pocahontas and Belle from Beauty and the Beast!
Been to DisneyWorld 3 years ago and loved it sooo much,my favourite disney park is Animal Kindom and my favourite park is Seaworld.Love manta.
Im going back in may 2013 and cannot wait!!im goin with my family and my little godson so i cannot wait to see his face when he see's it all
If anyone has any tips for wen i go back over please let me know
Thanks xxxxx


----------



## wayneg

Welcome Michelle 
Anything you need to know just post a question in the Trip Planning section and we will be happy to help.


----------



## Misstinkerbellshell

wayneg said:


> Welcome Michelle
> Anything you need to know just post a question in the Trip Planning section and we will be happy to help.



Thanks Wayne


----------



## thestevied

Hi Michelle.... Looking forward to chatting and holiday planning!! 

So why is animal kingdom your favourite park??


----------



## Misstinkerbellshell

I love animals and when i went over 3 years ago the minute i walked into Animal Kindom i was the happiest ive ever been.seen all the animals was amazing.


----------



## wayneg

Misstinkerbellshell said:


> I love animals and when i went over 3 years ago the minute i walked into Animal Kindom i was the happiest ive ever been.seen all the animals was amazing.



Have you been to Busch or Seaworld? we all love animals but AK is our least fave park, Busch my favorite.


----------



## thestevied

I'd love animal kingdom more if it was a bit cooler... It always seems so hot there!! Like Busch gardens but as we don't higher a car we rarely go there. Sea world we love though.


----------



## Fleurlur

Hello, I'm Charlotte, I'm 22 and I'm from the West Midlands, England.

I have been to Florida 5 times, the last time being this year in May where my now fiance and I got engaged! I've always stayed on international drive but we're looking to book at the end of this month or next month, for 2 weeks at The Art of Animation Resort in October. I am sooo exciteddddd!!


----------



## wayneg

Fleurlur said:


> Hello, I'm Charlotte, I'm 22 and I'm from the West Midlands, England.
> 
> I have been to Florida 5 times, the last time being this year in May where my now fiance and I got engaged! I've always stayed on international drive but we're looking to book at the end of this month or next month, for 2 weeks at The Art of Animation Resort in October. I am sooo exciteddddd!!



Welcome Charlotte. Hope we can help you plan your trip.


----------



## thestevied

Fleurlur said:
			
		

> Hello, I'm Charlotte, I'm 22 and I'm from the West Midlands, England.
> 
> I have been to Florida 5 times, the last time being this year in May where my now fiance and I got engaged! I've always stayed on international drive but we're looking to book at the end of this month or next month, for 2 weeks at The Art of Animation Resort in October. I am sooo exciteddddd!!



Ditto what Wayne said! I'll be there on October, been counting down for what seems like ages...


----------



## ManCityMickey

Hi everyone! 

I am Ian, from Manchester. We've been to DLP three times, the last time was last June. I am hoping to take my DW (Lisa) and our 2 DDs (Chloe 12 and Skyla 4), to Florida sometime soon.

I really don't know anything about WDW, apart from it is bound to be magical, so I will apologise now for all the forthcoming silly questions.


----------



## wayneg

Enjoy your planning Ian, ask anything you need to know.


----------



## ManCityMickey

Thanks Wayneg. I've been lurking for a while and have seen that you tend to be the "go to man" for travel hints and tips.


----------



## Littlenemo

Hi everyone,

I'm Sophie, 24 from Kent. Hubby is Rob, 28.
I have been to Disney 4 times and Rob has been twice. He loves it just as much as me!

I have been on here a bit this year but that tapered off a little since my last hol in September. 

But after working super hard for a month and a half I managed to talk hubby into letting us book for next year!

I made a promise in September as we ate at AKL, Wilderness lodge and the Poly, that our next hotel HAD to be at a Disney Hotel. 

So on Friday I paid our deposit for Animal Kingdom Lodge!! It's going to be our first time at a Disney hotel. 

As we booked while free dining was still available we have the disney dining plan!! 

We love Halloween in the US so we have booked for 21st October - 4th November next year.

Very excited. I'm beginning to plan already. Rob thinks I'm mental. Lol


----------



## thestevied

Welcome Ian and Sophie!


----------



## thestevied

Littlenemo said:
			
		

> I made a promise in September as we ate at AKL, Wilderness lodge and the Poly, that our next hotel HAD to be at a Disney Hotel.
> 
> So on Friday I paid our deposit for Animal Kingdom Lodge!! It's going to be our first time at a Disney hotel.
> 
> As we booked while free dining was still available we have the disney dining plan!!
> 
> We love Halloween in the US so we have booked for 21st October - 4th November next year.
> 
> Very excited. I'm beginning to plan already. Rob thinks I'm mental. Lol



I've been to AKL once and loved it. For a hotel I think it's really unique. Plus I love the dining options... Boma and Sanaa are amazing! 

We're going next September/October and staying at the yacht club. Will be our first time there and can't wait. We booked in march and have been planning since then!!


----------



## disneychell

Hi Im Michelle, Im 29 and from manchester. Absolutely love WDW and work to pay for trips! My DD is 7 and DS is 5. Just convinced DH to book another trip for August next year, we were going to skip a year but PDD set in bad, lol. Weve always stayed at Coronado Springs and love it, but they didnt have any rooms for our dates  so we are booked for POR. Magic Kingdom is my favourite park and AK least favourite. Best show IMO is Wishes, I love the fact my 2 kids sit arms round each other singing along with it- there normally tearing chunks from each other, lol. Anyway thought id introduce myself, been reading the boards for at least 2 years, but only joined today!


----------



## wayneg

Welcome Michelle. Enjoy your planning


----------



## MichelinMan

Just realised I have never contributed to this thread. So here goes!

Real Name : Marc - Michelin Man is my real nickname too, inherited from my old Sunday League football manager after a sabbatical where I stuck on the weight a bit!

Occupation : Senior Safety Engineer for a big multinational oil company (don't really want to say which one though!)

Family : Wife Caroline, and 1 son Alasdair who is 8 (but acts like a 3 year old - he screamed getting on Its a Small World at DLP when he was 5 because he thought it might be scary!).

Location : I live in a lovely town called Stonehaven 15 miles South of Aberdeen, but I'm originally from Portsmouth - only thing I miss about Pompey is the football (yep, even now with all the **** going on for us)

WDW History : Only been to Florida once, in 1994 on honeymoon, and really enjoyed it. We said we wouldn't go back until we could enjoy it with kids - didn't think it would take so long to get back though. We would have gone last year, but couldn't be sure DS would go on any rides. He seemed better at DLP last year, so giving it a shot next year at last.

Favourite WDW ride : Star Tours (must be the Star Wars nut still inside me - the thought of a Star Wars Theme Park or Land makes me real excited!)

Favourite Florida Attraction : My favourite attraction in Florida last time wasn't any of the Disney parks, but SeaWorld. Absolutely loved it. Can't wait to do the dolphin swim at DC next year.

Worst WDW moment : getting stuck in the exit of Its a Small World for almost an hour whilst the most amazing electrical storm was going on - you can only take so much of that damn song!


----------



## wayneg

MichelinMan said:


> Worst WDW moment : getting stuck in the exit of Its a Small World for almost an hour whilst the most amazing electrical storm was going on - you can only take so much of that damn song!



We once came off ET ride at Universal to see one of the worst storms I have ever encountered, we decided to ride ET about 10 times in a row while the storm eased. It got very repetative


----------



## xjessebellex

.


----------



## wayneg

Any trips planned Jess? Wish I was there now instead of stood here in the freezing cold getting my hands cut to bits with holly.


----------



## xjessebellex

.


----------



## wayneg

Next trip is April 1st for 2 weeks. Flying to Miami (1st night at airport) 2 nights in Key West, 3-4 nights up the west coat then about a week in Orlando.
Thats our original plan but a 4 night Disney cruise leaves Miami on April 3rd, Myself and Son would prefer to do that instead of west coast but my Wife doesn't. 
After that we usually go in summer but our Son is trying to get a US university place next year so can't plan anything til he knows his plans, possibly end of March before he finds out.


----------



## Sundancer UK

Popping in here for a tentative hi *waves*    I've been a member for Disboards for some time, but after a serious case of Post WDW Blues, I found it really hard to check in anymore (is that really really weird?)  Well I remember what a fantastic community it is here, and I also am at the point where I am willing to do almost anything to get back there next year!  Much sooner than we ever planned, but my older children are getting close to exams ages at school now, which makes planning a holiday so much harder.
So please go gentle on me if I ask stupid questions - I might not be a new member, but I'm still kind of a newbie!

Name: Elaine

Family: Husband Liam, Son Frazer, Daughter Scarlett, Son Rowan, Son Robin, Son Baby Jasper
(and Cat Roz and Dog Tonks!)

Occupation: Part time breastfeeding peer counsellor

Home town: London, England

Favorite Park:  Magic Kingdom - I can't help it!  The fantasy, the magic, the everything!  *sigh*

Favorite Attraction:  I really just can not decide!

Favorite Nighttime show: Wishes

Favorite restaurant: Ohana

Disney trips:  Only been once, May 2011.  We went with our 4 children for 2 weeks and it was the first time we had ever even all had passports so it was a big brave adventure!  Loved every minute even more than I dared hope.  We went saying that this was our once in a lifetime thing, but left with me saying we HAVE to go back.  Now we have another baby and he NEEDS to go experience it!  I want to go next year, and am aware that after that we wont go again until I have adult children!

Favorite characters: Mickey, Peter Pan, Ugly Step sisters - oh and Aladdin was a star!

Hobbies: Ermmm, what's that again?  I think I'm too busy for hobbies!  lol

What I need to know is how to get good deals - We didn't do so well on that front last time and with 7 of us going I need all the help I can get.  I'm going to go search, but feel free to help me out here!


Edited to add - I really need to update my signature!


----------



## wayneg

Welcome back Elaine, keep asking the questions


----------



## jaideo

Name: Michaela (44)

Family: Husband and two boys (9 + 13)

Occupation: accountant

Home town: Bad Fallingbostel (north of Germany)

Favorite Park:  I can't make up my mind, I love all of them

Favorite Attraction: Too many but ToT and Pirates are cool.

Favorite Coaster: Rock n Roller coaster 

Favorite Nighttime show:  Fantasmic

Favorite restaurant: Chef Mickey

Favorite characters: all classic characters

Hobbies: Disney, travelling, fitness/sports

Disney trips: DLP about 10 times and WDW about 10 times


----------



## wayneg

Welcome Michaela, enjoy your planning.


----------



## wilma-bride

Hi Michaela and welcome to the DIS


----------



## GirlDreamer

I'm not exactly new, but I just realised that I've never introduced myself 

Real Name : Trude (30)

Occupation : Ride Operator

Family : Live with my fiancé

Location : Newcastle-under-Lyme, Staffordshire

WDW History : Went to WDW for the first time in 2006 for a year to work in Ecpot as an International CM in the Norwegian pavillion (I'm Norwegian). When I went, I'd hardly even heard about Disney World and didn't really know what it was  Long story short, I got hooked. I went back on a holiday about 6 months after I went home to Norway with a fellow former CM. Then I went back to work for another year in 2008 and still loved it, I would actually work there full time if I only could get a green card  I went on another vacation in 2010, with a friend that had never been before, and we mostly had a good time. She didn't want to go to MNSSHP or Cirque though, which was a big disappointment. Then I met my fiancé, and despite that he'd sworn he'd never go to the US, I managed to get him with me again last september, and now he's hooked too  It was actually on that trip that we got engaged  We didn't think we'd be going again for a long time, because we obviously have to save up for the wedding next year. But we've been going through our finances and put ourselves on a strict budget, so we're able to save up for a Disneymoon next year. It won't be right after the wedding though(getting married in the end of june), because we want to go in November so we can see all the Christmas stuff.

Favourite WDW ride : How can I pick just one? Soaring in Epcot, EE in AK, TT in HS and I think I'll go with Philharmagic in MK.


----------



## Laszkowicz

x


----------



## wayneg

Laszkowicz said:


> Name - Richard
> Town - Doncaster



I was in Doncaster last week (Sunday 10th) came down to watch Batley Bulldogs vs Doncaster at the Keepmoat stadium, what a dump of a stadium No grass on the pitch, looked like a sandpit. 
£4 to park the car and full price for DS, no student discount. They don't encourage you to return.


----------



## Laszkowicz

x


----------



## thestevied

xjessebellex said:


> Name: Jess (24)
> Home town: Berkshire, England



Hi jess, I'm in Berkshire too, maidenhead. We're going in September and we're both soooo excited. That feeling never gets old.


----------



## thestevied

GirlDreamer said:


> I'm not exactly new, but I just realised that I've never introduced myself
> 
> Real Name : Trude (30)
> 
> Occupation : Ride Operator
> 
> Family : Live with my fiancé
> 
> Location : Newcastle-under-Lyme, Staffordshire
> 
> WDW History : Went to WDW for the first time in 2006 for a year to work in Ecpot as an International CM in the Norwegian pavillion (I'm Norwegian).



That would be my dream job I think.. Working at Epcot in the world showcase! Don't think I'd want to be based at the uk all day though, I'd want to be able to move around all countries!


----------



## GirlDreamer

thestevied said:


> That would be my dream job I think.. Working at Epcot in the world showcase! Don't think I'd want to be based at the uk all day though, I'd want to be able to move around all countries!



Well UK people aren't necessarily stuck un the UK pavilion. Students can go there on their college program, and they're on a different visa, so they can work anywhere in the parks or hotels.


----------



## Lucys dad

Name : Gordon.

Wife : Louise;

Daughter : Lucy ( age 11 )

Occupation : Accident Investigator.

Home Town: Carnoustie ( north east of Scotland ) ,

Likes : Football, still play the odd game and follow Dundee United and Scotland. ( not an easy task these days )

WDW history : pretty much the only foreign holiday we go on as my wife has a terrible time flying and would only 'suffer it' for WDW. Always stay onsite and have stayed at WL, OKW, BC, POR, CB, ASM. We now consider WL our favoured resort and should be back there in 2014.


----------



## Lucys dad

GirlDreamer said:


> Well UK people aren't necessarily stuck un the UK pavilion. Students can go there on their college program, and they're on a different visa, so they can work anywhere in the parks or hotels.



My nephew worked 2 summers in WDW while he was studying at St Andrews Uni. Got some great stories from him. Long hours but he loved every minute of it and worked in a variety of roles including working behind the scenes on the Toy Story Mania ride and Monsters Inc Laughter Show.


----------



## Kilted_Yank

Real name: Bill... and as my screen name implies, I'm _not_ from the UK... but I post at the UK board more than I do on the US side.... why?  Because I love our British friends.

*Family:* Married to Susan (19 years on July 4th!) 2 daughters, Crystal who is 23 and on her own, and Olivia, who is 14.

*Occupation: *I am a tactical firearms instructor for a federal law enforcement agency. which means I teach our agents how to fight with guns.  My background in firearms comes from having spent eight years in the Marines as a machinegunner.

*Home town:* Woodbridge, Virginia, USA... which is in Prince William County.  The county is NOT named for your current Prince, but for the Prince William Augustus, the Duke of Comberland.

*Favourite park:* EPCOT. Hands down. We love pretty much everything about it.  While my youngest prefers Future world, my wife and I love World Showcase... even if we are just walking around watching people.

*Favourite resort:* We haven't stayed on-site in quite a few years now (we bought into the Hilton Grand Vacation Club sveral years ago), but, our favorite on-site resort, comfort-wise, remains Coronado Springs!

*Favourite attraction: *Carousel Of Progress. I love so many of them, but this is my enduring favorite.  Of course, I wish Disney would spend some time and money to update it.

*Favourite restaurant:* We have a new contender... Be Our Guest in the newly expanded Fantasyland is really great!  We also love Cosmic Ray's, and Columbia Harbor House, in Magic Kingdom, and The "new" Italian restaurant in Italy at EPCOT.  We also love the Japanese walk-up as well.

*Hobbies:*  I design and make custom Mickey Mouse ear hats!

*Favourite thing about Disney:*  Don't be silly.  _*EVERY*_thing.


----------



## Shocking Hocking

Newbie from Sheffield 
Name : Sam aged 43 hubby Gary 48  and son Joe aged 12

Will be our first time to Disney in October 13 for 2 weeks . Really can not wait , lots of planning to do . Looking forward to seeing the parks at Halloween , Epcot food and wine festival just don't know how I'm going to fit it all in but sure we will be fine . Joined a gym to get holiday fit for all the miles we will walk . Think I will also be enjoying a few cocktails at the end of the day too ! Live for today because life is too short,  so got to make the most of it . Love my holidays and I'm sure that we will get the Disney bug and will be back for more .


----------



## Shocking Hocking

Kilted_Yank said:


> Real name: Bill... and as my screen name implies, I'm not from the UK... but I post at the UK board more than I do on the US side.... why?  Because I love our British friends.
> 
> Family: Married to Susan (19 years on July 4th!) 2 daughters, Crystal who is 23 and on her own, and Olivia, who is 14.
> 
> Occupation: I am a tactical firearms instructor for a federal law enforcement agency. which means I teach our agents how to fight with guns.  My background in firearms comes from having spent eight years in the Marines as a machinegunner.
> 
> Home town: Woodbridge, Virginia, USA... which is in Prince William County.  The county is NOT named for your current Prince, but for the Prince William Augustus, the Duke of Comberland.
> 
> Favourite park: EPCOT. Hands down. We love pretty much everything about it.  While my youngest prefers Future world, my wife and I love World Showcase... even if we are just walking around watching people.
> 
> Favourite resort: We haven't stayed on-site in quite a few years now (we bought into the Hilton Grand Vacation Club sveral years ago), but, our favorite on-site resort, comfort-wise, remains Coronado Springs!
> 
> Favourite attraction: Carousel Of Progress. I love so many of them, but this is my enduring favorite.  Of course, I wish Disney would spend some time and money to update it.
> 
> Favourite restaurant: We have a new contender... Be Our Guest in the newly expanded Fantasyland is really great!  We also love Cosmic Ray's, and Columbia Harbor House, in Magic Kingdom, and The "new" Italian restaurant in Italy at EPCOT.  We also love the Japanese walk-up as well.
> 
> Hobbies:  I design and make custom Mickey Mouse ear hats!
> 
> Favourite thing about Disney:  Don't be silly.  EVERYthing.



Hi , my hubby and son would just love your job !! They are planning on visiting the Orlando gun club when we holiday in October after seeing it on trip advisor . I might just check out the shops that day !


----------



## kizzabel

Hi all 
Just said I would say hi as its first foray onto this side of the Dis. I'm a regular visitor to DLP. So thrilled to be planning for WDW.

*Name:* Kizzy

*From:* Ireland - hope its ok to post here as we don't have a forum but we are very close neighbours!

*Family:* DH (Shane - married a year, together 9! Not remotely into Disney or flying and so is rarely spotted in DLP but will never venture to WDW ) DD (Jemma - 7) > loves the less thrilling rides and a rainy day under the duvet with loads of Disney dvds!
DS (James - 4) > thrill lover, cried over being too short for ToT at DLP!
I must also mention my cousin Elaine as she comes on most of our trips and will be coming to WDW with us!

*History:* I've done 7 trips to DLP since 2010 (DH has been 3 times, DD 4 times, DS has been twice and my cousin has been 4 times) and we have one booked for October (Myself, DD and DS at SF) and May 2014 (Myself, Mom, DD and DS at the DLH).
This will be our 1st trip to WDW and originally I thought it would be May 2016 which is forever away  but we tweaked some budgets and we can manage October 2015 for two weeks 
I'm looking forward to researching and planning this holiday and getting all your great help and advice.


----------



## wayneg

Enjoy your planning Kizzy.


----------



## kizzabel

wayneg said:


> Enjoy your planning Kizzy.



Thanks Wayne! Studying the Unofficial Guide at the min. Its 10 very well spent


----------



## clareyfairymouse

Not a newbie at all but I realised I'd never done this bit so here goes:

Family: Married to Sam since our Disney wedding in October 2010 - Just us two and our house bunnies living in the shire! 

Occupation: Not a forecaster (so the weather here or with the mouse isn't my fault!  ) however I work for the Met Office. Previously I was an International Cast Member in 2004 working in the UK Pavilion in Epcot. 

Home town: I live just outside of Exeter in the shire and apart from my stint in the sunshine state I've always lived in Devon.

Favourite park: It can only be Epcot for me. I had never been to Walt Disney World when I packed my bags and moved to Florida so for me this really is like my second home.  

Favourite resort: I have stayed at quite a few resorts but the Wilderness Lodge is by far my favourite. My DH and I stayed here when we got married so it has such special memories for me.

Favourite attraction: mmmmm...........Wow! I'm not sure I can pick. I think it would have to be Mickey's Philharmagic although it might change tomorrow 

Favourite restaurant: Boma's is always on our must do list. I love the food, the atmosphere and the Animal Kingdom resort.

Hobbies: I love travelling, absolutely love seeing musicals and I'm a massive athletics and rugby fan!

Favourite thing about Disney: I made the best friends ever at the most magical place on earth and I can now share the best place ever with my DH!


----------



## Kilted_Yank

Shocking Hocking said:


> Hi , my hubby and son would just love your job !! They are planning on visiting the Orlando gun club when we holiday in October after seeing it on trip advisor . I might just check out the shops that day !



I hope they enjoy themselves!  I hope that you enjoy yourself in the shops as well!


----------



## disney2014plan

Real name: I didn't pick a pseudonym to reveal my real name *hiding behind mask! 

Family: Complicated - always makes me think of Jeremy Kyle when I explain this...
Me - 2 kids, oldest 22, and my nephew who has lived with me since age 2, so is effectively my youngest at 15.
Split up with ex a long time ago, but still living in ginormous extended family house with ex-inlaws (who are amazing and lovely, and without whom I could not have done the things I have done and am doing now).  Even more oddly, they are not biologically related to my 2, but when I joined their family, they just set another place at the table and welcomed me and the kids in - I am very lucky.

Occupation: I work for the NHS. As part of my training I need to move around a little, so currently while the rest of the family is on the South coast I am in Essex! 

Home town: Poole (Dorset), currently working in Colchester, but about to move to Cambridge

Disney history:  Went for the first time over the Millenium - spent NYE in the park and saw in the new millenium there. I've been back once since,  but the kids have gone with grandparents 3 times. 

Someone said to me once "I can't believe you will let your kids be away from you at Xmas" (I had just graduated so couldn't afford to pay for me and kids to go, but was able to pay for the kids).  I replied "Seriously? The grandparents are taking them for 5 weeks to florida - how could I pass that up for them?"  Xmas day phoned up expecting to hear "I miss yoooooou!", instead get 5 year old "Hi, I got 10 presents, now I'm going in the pool, byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!" (sound of phone being handed back, running feet and splash!) - little bugger! 
Currently trying to plan what will probably be the last big family holiday (my kids getting more grown up and staring to do own thing, grandparents retiring so likely to have less disposable income and having their own travel plans for retirement etc). Aiming to do some special stuff that hasn't been done before, e.g. BBB for the little girls in the family, Illuminations cruise, etc.

Favourite park: AK, without a doubt

Favourite resort: So far have not stayed on site (boooo), but currently as my name suggests, planning  for Dec 2014 trip, which, while it will be offsite, will include a short stay onsite in AKL, so planning like crazy 

Favourite attraction: Argh, so many to choose from.  The ride that made the biggest impression on me when I first went to Florida was the "Back to the Future " ride in universal. I love the safari in AK, and Big Thunder Mountain (because it's the ride that even the little ones didn't mind going on, so it was a real family ride).

Favourite restaurant: I loved San Angel cantina, and Flame Tree barbecue ribs *drool.  Youngest son thinks the all you can eat places on I-Drive are the greatest!


----------



## Daytona88

*Name* Andy

*Family*Wife Jackie, Son Jason(18)

*Occupation*Electronics Engineer

*Home Town*Loughborough Leicestershire 

*Fav Park*Animal Kingdom

*Fav Attraction* Space Mountain,TOT,Spider-Man,kraken 

*Fav shows*Wishes,MNSSHP Parade & Fireworks, Cirque Du Soleil

*Fav Restaurants* Ohana, Garden Grill

*Interests*Computers, Holiday Planning


----------



## nevey2006

*Name   Liz

Family   Hubster, who I met when I was just 17 - we went to Disneyland Paris for my 18th birthday and had the most amazing time; now we are blessed to have two amazing little Disney fans DD 9yrs and DS 3yrs.

Occupation  Probate Lawyer

Home by the sea in  East Sussex

Fav Park  Magic Kingdom

Fav Attraction - my daughter says I have to put Splash Mountain because she loves getting me drenched!  sshhh I would say Big Thunder

Fav shows Wishes 

Fav Restaurants  Chef Mickeys for our first morning brekkie and Bahama Breeze 

Interests  We enjoyed country dog walks and are so lucky to live close to some fantastic places.  Hubs and I like jogging together but don't get much chance to do that now.  I love sewing {modern bright contemporary quilting} which I blog about at Liz of Dandelion Daydreams blog}.   *


----------



## Disney Holic

*Name* Karen

*Family* Husband Iain, children Charlotte (9yrs), Archie (4yrs) and Lucy (2yrs)

*Occupation* Stay at Home Mum, but previously Management Consultant

*Home Town* Todmorden, West Yorkshire 

*Fav Park* Busch Gardens

*Fav Attraction* Expedition Everest 

*Fav shows* Wishes,MNSSHP Parade & Fireworks, Cirque Du Soleil

*Fav Restaurants* Ohana, Garden Grill

*Interests* Holiday Planning, Architecture & Interior design, Gardening


----------



## wayneg

Welcome everyone.

Karen, not been to Todmorden for years, IIRC it was about 27-28 years ago, back in the days before we were allowed to trade on a Sunday, we used to go up over the border to Scotland every Sunday but for some reason one weekend we went to Todmorden instead, to a very small indoor market, could have even been a church hall or something. I was only about 18 at the time, my memory is useless but I remember the weather was aweful


----------



## Disney Holic

wayneg said:


> Welcome everyone.
> 
> Karen, not been to Todmorden for years, IIRC it was about 27-28 years ago, back in the days before we were allowed to trade on a Sunday, we used to go up over the border to Scotland every Sunday but for some reason one weekend we went to Todmorden instead, to a very small indoor market, could have even been a church hall or something. I was only about 18 at the time, my memory is useless but I remember the weather was aweful



It's a proper indoor market, been here for just over 100yrs and a large outdoor market.  We use it a lot, though no idea what it was like that long ago, we have only lived here 12yrs, DH from South Manchester and I'm from Leeds/Bradford so this was the halfway point and on a train line.  The weather can be pretty grim but I don't notice it being any worse than when I lived in Manchester.  If you get up on the tops, even on a bleak day, they are beautiful.  I've not been to Dewsbury either since I was a teenager, about 25yrs ago, so we are probably similar ages.


----------



## gjroe78

Hi everyone, Just finished sorting our Magic Bands, FastPass+ and Dining reservations for our 2014 WDW visit(in 32 days time  ) my 13th visit, Wifes 10th and our sons 1st !!!

Name: Greg

Family: Wife Erica and son Eric(nearly 3)

Occupation: Fitness/Gym Equipment Engineer

Home Town: Marple, Cheshire. Now living in Congleton, Cheshire

Fav Park: Magic Kingdom/Islands Of Adventure/Busch Gardens

Fav Attractions: Splash Mountain/Montu/The Hulk/Everest

Fav Resort: Old Key West, Grand Floridian and Vero Beach

Fav shows: Reflections of Earth Fireworks, Cirque Du Soleil

Fav Restaurants: Yachtsman Steakhouse, Crystal Palace(for Brekie)

Interests: Family, Football, Basketball, Photography, Travel and Movies


----------



## wilma-bride

to the DIS Greg   Wow, 32 days.  Not long to go at all.


----------



## gjroe78

Hi Wilma and thanks  Been watching the DIS Unplugged for ages now so thought i would jump on the Forum
Yeah i know, been counting the days down since 182 lol


----------



## boogiewoogiewoman

So jealous of the people who have been 13+ times! Actually I'm jealous of the people who have been once! I'm 31 and yet to go ha Husband has been 3 times as a child. We have a 3 year old and are booking August 2015 this week


----------



## welshraz

A little bit about me:


*Real name:* Rachel. welshraz comes from a nickname I had growing up (from about the age of 6) and the fact that I am indeed from the greatest country in the world!

*Family:* Married to Jamie. No children, unless you count the pair of us!  Jamie went to Disney a few times as a child, but last year was my first trip. Now I am addicted! I was planning the next one before I had even got off the plane from the last one!

*Occupation: *Currently working in one of the most hated sectors in the UK – the energy industry!!! I am an ECO Specialist, so I have nothing to do with billing and everything to do with helping people make their homes more energy efficient.  I am actually a classically trained musician, and was a professional musician for about five minutes before I decided that I really wasn’t good enough/didn’t have thick enough skin

*Home town: *Currently this is Worcester, although I am originally from Wales.  I have lived here for four years since returning to the UK having lived in New Zealand for a while. I tend to confuse people with my Welsh/Kiwi/apparently American/Canadian accent!!

*Favourite park: *Magic Kingdom. I have only been to Disney World once (last year) but this park had a profound effect on me. I loved every minute being there and I’m not ashamed to say that Wishes brought me to tears. I felt happy and free and just thought it was magical.  Outside of Disney, I adore TWWoHP. TBH this was the major draw when we decided to go to Orlando last year, and I visited “Hogwarts” on four separate occasions during our trip. I thought the Hogwarts was breath-taking, and Hogsmead is really well done. Needless to say I am beyond excited about seeing the expansion at Universal this year.

*Favourite resort:* I am yet to stay on-site.  We are hoping to stay at CSR this December when we take our second trip. 

*Favourite attraction:* So hard!!  What to choose?!?? Space Mountain? Maybe. Big Thunder Mountain? Kilimanjaro Safaris? Does it have to be a ride, because my favourite things were the character breakfast at Chef Mickey’s (we were the only childless adults but it was amazing!!) and meeting Minnie (and Daisy) at the Storybrook Circus, especially since I had on my ears and a red polka dot dress! And the Mickey shaped cake pops! 

*Favourite restaurant:* We ate at several restaurants during our visit, but my favourite was BOG by far. Being a Disney newbie, I had no idea about ADRs and 180 days etc. before our last trip and I could not get a reservation for any day during our 14-night stay.  But on the last night we took a chance and just walked up to the window and we got in!! The food was incredible. I had this scallop and prawn thing which was so good, and Jamie had a steak which was meltingly perfect. So good! Beyond that, the interior of the restaurant was so special that I didn’t want to leave!  It happened to be MVMCP that night too, and it was just the perfect way to end our trip.

*Hobbies:* Aside from holiday planning? I play with a few music groups (orchestra, brass bands etc.) and have quite a busy time with rehearsals and concerts! We also visit the cinema a lot and enjoy going to conventions. We frequently go to one in Birmingham for the TV show Supernatural, and have been to several Lord of the Rings conventions. I also collect Hello Kitty stuff.  It is becoming quite a bit of a problem!

*Likes and Dislikes:* I like not being at work, planning trips, sleeping, chocolate, shoes, Hello Kitty, Minnie Mouse, Disney bounding, my husband most of the time, Harry Potter, Disney, eating out, music, Alan Rickman, swimming, my bed, my new apartment, my riverside view, Costa Coffee, KFC, bacon jam, Skomer Island, the Pembrokeshire coast, Anglesey, the cold, Game of Thrones, Saturday morning lie-ins, playing a really good piece of music, Queen, New Zealand, Lemon and Paeroa, pork rolls, Tess Munster, scones with jam and cream, lamb korma, costume jewellery, bows, owls, polka dots VO5 styling products.        I dislike children (sorry!), racism, sexism (and many other -isms), bad punctuation and grammar, using text speak in an email, rude people especially people who push in front in a queue, hot weather, public transport (and I don’t drive), coffee from the vending machine at work, sprouts, peas and beans, this weird bush that smells funny outside work, people who drop litter, bad hair days, the walk to the bus stop every day, injustice, good TV programmes that get cancelled early, TV series’ that do not come to a satisfactory conclusion, people who hog the reduced cabinet in the supermarket. 

__________________

That's me!!


----------



## wayneg

welshraz said:


> I tend to confuse people with my Welsh/Kiwi/apparently American/Canadian accent!!



That is one mixed up accent.


----------



## Pearson85

Hi guys new to DIS so I thought I would stop by here so this is me!


Name:  Lee

Family: Married to Kirsty for almost 1 year in July and we have Lewis who is 5

Occupation: I work globally on oil and gas pipeline construction projects as a welding supervisor, so far I have worked in UK,Norway,Angola,Papua New Guinea and Offshore West Africa. I am currently based in Papua New Guinea but will be starting a small project in Australia around 25th July. I Work a 11 weeks on and 2 weeks off rotation so its very hard to plan holidays.

Home Town: Leeds West Yorkshire

Favourite Disney Picks: We went to disney for the first time as a family in April 2014 this year for our sons 5th birthday staying at Animal Kingdom Lodge. We are definitely hooked so much so we booked again for december 2014 staying at Caribbean beach. We love Magic Kingdom and Hollywood Studios followed by Epcot for the food and then Animal Kingdom our favourite rides were Splash Mountain Tower of Terror Dinosaur Kali River Rapids Thunder Mountain Buzz Lightyear there rest of the big thrill rides we could not do as the boy was not tall enough hopefully he's grown the extra 1" for december time lol

Favourite Restaurants: Via Napoli, Liberty Tavern, T Rex , Chef Mickeys. We didn't really get to sample the best restaurants for 1 we didn't plan anything or make any reservations as we went at such short notice something like shall we go to disney world yeah ok booked it and went for a week.


Likes and Dislikes: Likes - Food / Dislikes Arrogant people

So just a little about me hope thats enough 

Lee


----------



## wayneg

Welcome Lee, thanks for posting


----------



## kidd

Hi all my name is carol. 
Am new to Dis but not new to Disney. 
Am always looking for any tips on Disney that I can find so thought I would add this spot to my many spots to find them.
I am very lucky to have been to Disney twice and am trying to save to go back again.
Despite my user name I am a very "mature" person (56) so I can blame the obsession with Disney World as a second childhood.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## karen1987

Hi all, joined the boards last April in preparation for our trip last year. Now getting back into boards ready for August!

Name: Karen

Family: Financée Nikki and cat Bo

Occupation: Biology Laboratory Technician

Home Town: Reading, Berks

Fav Park: Hollywood Studios

Fav Attraction: Great Movie Ride, Rock 'n' Roller Coaster, The Seas with Nemo & Friends, Splash Mountain, Amazing Adventures of Spider-Man and Transformers: The Ride

Fav shows: Fantasmic and Main Street Electric Parade

Fav Restaurants: Coral Reef and Boma

Interests: Films and road cycling


----------



## wilma-bride

to the DIS Carol and Karen


----------



## Gowans

Name : Victoria 

Family: Just me and the boyfriend ( until they start letting me take my precious little kitten, Mowgli, on holiday that is!)

Occupation: Helpdesk Administrator 

Home Town: Aberdeen, Scotland

Hobbies: Other than all things Disney you mean? Reading, Going to the football, eating out...the usual!

New to Disneyworld, visited Disneyland Paris for my 21st, some 5 years ago, for a couple of days so really looking forward to my first real time experiencing all that Disney has to offer!!


----------



## MarknStitch

Name: Mark

Family: My beautiful husband, Marc. We have 2 cats called Nala and Oscar and them seem to be Disney fans, well they certainly love a Disney Plush...

Occupation: Disney Cast Member 

Home Town: Southend-on-Sea, Essex

Favourite Park: Magic Kingdom, although I love them all tbh.

Favourite Resort: Animal Kingdom Villas (we are DVC owners there).

Favourite Ride: Tower of Terror

Favourite Show: Fantasmic and Wishes

Favourite Character: Stitch (and Marcs is Maleficent)

Visit Count: WDW x 3, DL x 1, DLP x 5

Next Visit: off to Disneyland Paris for my birthday in October and we are also booking for WDW visit next year.

Hobbies: Beyond Disney, I am an amateur performer in local theatre. I also love theme parks (bit of a roller coaster geek), music and Formula 1 racing.

Likes/Dislikes: I love Disney magic and people with good manners. My biggest dislike is snobbery and people who are disrespectful to us because we visit Disney parks and don't have children (it doesn't happen often but sometimes people be rude and treat us like we aren't entitled to be there because we don't have kids!!!!)


----------



## wayneg

Welcome Victoria & Mark


----------



## wilma-bride

to the UK Trip Planning Board Mark and Victoria


----------



## Kilted_Yank

I'm not sure if I have done this or not, as I have something of a spotty memory:

*
Real name:* Bill... which is just about as common as you get.  I'm one of the resident Yanks that hangs about on the UK boards
*
Family:* Married to Susan, twenty years as of july the fourth!  Our daughter Olivia is 15 and is every bit as much a Disney fan as we are... indeed, her first trip to WDW was pre-natal.  We have a Labrador named Charlie, who is a retired Police Explosive Detection dog.. but he stays home while we are gone.

*Occupation:* I'm a copper.  I work for a fairly large federal law enforcement agency, teaching our officers how to fight with guns.

*Home town: *Prince WIlliam County, Virginia, USA  To give you a little perspective, I live in a state which was named for your "Virgin" Queen, and in a County named after William Augustus, Duke of Cumberland (Veirginia is one of the oldest of North American colnies).

*Favourite park: EPCOT! * There isn't much that I can say about EPCOT other than that it is my happiest of places in the happiest place on earth.
-
*Favourite resort:* We have a time share with the Hilton Grand Vacation Clubm, so we don't stay on site anymore, but when we did, it was Coronado Springs, hands down! 
*
Favourite attraction:* Philharmagic.  I could do it over and over and over. 
*
Favourite restaurant:* Columbia Harbor House (I love the fried shrimp platter)

*Hobbies:* I stay heavily involved in youth leadership activities... with teens in the church; as a soccer (football) coach; and as a scout leader.  My real hobby is customizing Mickey Mouse ears.  So if you are in WDW in August, and see a large black man wearing some REALLY different mouse ears, it will probably me, so please come say hello.

*Likes:* I like Disney World.  I like my family. I like good cheese and good beer.  I like making things with my two good hands.  I love to teach.  I love children.  I love rugby.  I love music from the 60's and 70's.  I REALLY love Chinese takeout.  I love to read.  I love my Kindle. I love my Windows telephone.  I love my old dog Charlie (_he is 15 and in good health, but he is old and I am aware of the pressure of time_).  I like to sing.   
*
Dislikes*:  Well, I have quite a few, but I try to stay positive.  Oh! Here is one thing that is Disney related:  I really dislike it when people that have been qeued up for counter service for ten minutes, who get to finally place their order and then spend ten minutes trying to figure out what their kids want to eat.

That's me, done... I look forward to hearing more about all of you.


----------



## wayneg

I seem to remember you posting earlier in the thread Bill, but no worries if you did, I enjoyed reading it again.

We enjoy Epcot also, will be going in again on Thursday


----------



## RikkiTurner

Have been lurking on the boards for about 18 months now when I booked my November '14 trip and have just discovered the UK section.

*Name:* Rikki

*Family:* Just me and my girlfriend of 6 years Emma (we normally travel with my parents as they are big Disney fans also)

*Occupation:* TV Producer

*Home Town:* London (originally from Bristol)

*Fav Park:* EPCOT

*Fav Attraction:* Spaceship Earth, Splash Mountain

*Fav shows:* Spectromagic (I know this doesn't exist anymore but was my favorite)

*Fav Restaurants:* California Grill, Chef Mickeys(for the childhood memories) 

*Interests:* Travel, Photography, Football, Gaming


----------



## wayneg

Thanks for posting Rikki, enjoy your trip in Nov.


----------



## halleous

Hi all been on the boards a while but I am a bit of a lurker thought I would say hi 

Name: Vicky

Family: Me, 29  Soon to be husband Ant, 28(getting married November) and our daughter Lottie, 4

Occupation: Call Centre 

Home Town: Manchester although originally from the North East

Fav Park: Magic Kingdom

Fav Attraction: Splash Mountain

Interests: Football (SAFC) WWE, reading and cooking


----------



## wilma-bride

Welcome Vicky


----------



## ChelleFeegan

*Real name:* Michelle 
*
Family:* Married to Andy, who won't admit it but is a DISNerd too, and DD9 (Madison)

*Occupation*: Analyst - numbers are my friends.

*Home town:* Milton Keynes.  Lived here all of my life, and I love it, however it's not to everyone's tastes.  Apparently too many roundabouts.

*Favourite park:* Mine is without a shadow Epcot; I think it all stems from the first time we went to WDW, it was the first park we went too, and I bombed it through the gates, pass spaceship earth, towing OH and DD with me, in a state of panic and shock as we just HAD to get to Test Track IMMEDIATELY.  But then I stopped.. right by the fountain and just stared.  I was at WDW, the sky was picture perfect, and I was literally bubbling with excitement.  I get the same feeling every time I enter Epcot - and who can beat a lovely walk around world showcase (my daughter probably).

*Favourite resort:* Well this year is the first year we are staying on site.  Stayed at CoCo Beach previously, and Pointe Orlando.  Staying at CSR this year, so watch this space.

*Favourite attraction:* ToT.  I actually hate it and every time I get on I wonder what the hell I am doing here, and have a mild freak out which DD loves.  Then for it to end, and want to go again immediately afterwards (one of my fav memories is riding this.  At the end when the elevator doors opening, the bellboy stuck his head through the gap, scaring my daughter half to death, so much so she actually screamed - causing him to burst out laughing and break character)

*Favourite restaurant:* I don't have a favourite restaurant, mines all food carts. The almonds that they serve on the food cart by Space Mountain.  Oh and popcorn.  What do Disney do to their popcorn, cause I can't get enough?  And School Bread, oh and the almond pretzel.. oh and the ice cream in France... 


How I got into Disney: I have also been an avid Disney film fan - who hasn't?!  And myself and my friend since the age of about 6 said we would go.  No matter what.  We even had our own savings tins... every time one of us went to a travel agent or passed one, we'd grab a brochure and spend ages going through it.  Anyway, it wasn't too be.  I met my now husband and life moved on around us.  But before that I went to Eurodisney and fell in love (I was 18 so this was 98 and it was still relatively new - I did queue for an hour for IASW!!!).  I loved every second of it, and we were then from rope drop to close.  One of my fav pictures of me is standing there with a glow necklace around my head, a winnie balloon in one hand, and a minnie in the other, grinning madly at the camera, looking absolutely exhausted).  For my 30th birthday I begged and pleaded to go back to Eurodisney with my husband and daughter (she was nearly 5) and wow.  Seeing it through a childs eyes was amazing.  We didn't meet any characters, just wandered and rode rides, and saw shows and parades.  And it was perfect.  For the next year I moaned at my husband that I just had to go to WDW, but he was adamant we couldn't afford it.  Not with a child who has fifty million clubs to attend.  So, 2012 we trundled into Thomson to book a trip to Turkey for two weeks in the summer and it came in at £5k ish.  I laughed and jokingly went, we could go to Disney for that... and well, we did.  And that was it.  Hooked.  It was only going to be the one trip.  A once in a lifetime, where we crammed everything including discovery cove and universal.  We returned home EXHAUSTED.  But I was itching.  I also became very ill (later diagnosed with coeliac disease (yes I eat school bread which is laced with gluten but I can explain in full detail why I make the choices I make), and CFS and various other medical conditions I didn't even know existed!).  Part of my illness was branded as depression (it wasn't at all, but the doctors wanted to put a label on it and did so), and I won't lie I may have used this to my advantage and low and behold we booked for 2014.  This time it was a much slower pace, but we still did everything, including Busch Gardens (no DC this time though, my bonus wouldn't quite stretch to cover it).  When we were departing WDW for the last time, heading to Sanford, I cried.  All holiday OH was informing me we wouldn't be coming back and whereas I had the most amazing time I couldn't imagine not going again.  We returned home, and OH said maybe we could do a Disney Cruise.  So, I started looking... literally a day after we had landed.

A week later, after a huge argument with the OH where he declared I was selfish (I am, I admit) and that I should just appreciate what I have.  For him to see an advert for Disney on TV and make me call Virgin (see I told you he is a closet DISNerd), for them not to have any for the dates we wanted, to then be walking past our dear friend Thomson, for him to go in and ask for a price (but not for Disney, oh no, he wanted to do KSC and beaches and stuff), so whilst I am sat there going through our rough plans, he randomly asks about Disney prices, and suddenly has signed up for two weeks a CSR in August.  Which is fine by me, and the DD.

He has said though that we are not returning in 2016, we brought a new house last year and have some work we want to do... and I agree that Disney needs to take a back seat, but 2017, he has said we'll be there with bells on and things would have changed in that time also.


----------



## jonkatony

*Real name: *Tony 
*Location: *Hertfordshire
*occupation: *Programme Manager
*Family:* partner and two grown up kids
*Loves: *AKL,MK, Sci Fi diner, soaring


----------



## BagOLaughs

Name: Rachel

Family: Just me and my partner

Occupation: Mechanical Engineer at a large confectionery manufacturer

Home Town: Birmingham

Favourite Park: Thats a cruel question... I guess Tokyo DisneySea was the best so far.

Favourite Resort: Port Orleans Riverside

Favourite Ride: again another cruel question... I don't have a particular favorite, i love them all.

Favourite Show: Dreams DLP

Favourite Character: Stitch & any Villian!

Visit Count: WDW x 5, DLP x 7, Disney Tokyo Resort x 1, Port portaventura x 3

Next Visit: Cabana bay for 14 nights for halloween horror nights and food and wine festival in September.

Hobbies: Beyond Disney, I am engineer so I like to break/fix things. Cars, bikes.. whatever. I also paint/draw, sing, and collect stuff. Finally I play on lots of computer games and PS4 games.

Likes/Dislikes: I like holidays!!! I basically live/work to save for holidays. I'm going to visit Hong Kong next year and I went to Tokyo last year. I love to travel. Ummm... not too many dislikes but have two major pet hates, people who eat with their mouth open and people who text while walking.

Anyways hello everyone, i was a member of another Forum but I wanted to join one that's more Disney focused.


----------



## LanaBear-ox

Hey All!

Name: Alana

Age: 23 very nearly 24!

Family: Just me and fiancé

Occupation: Currently a shop assistant and Waitress

Home Town: Caernarfon, North Wales but originally from Auckland, New Zealand

Oh it's so bad but I've never actually been to WDW! We are planning our trip for September 2017 as our 'late' honey/disneymoon! We are so excited, well I am 
I've always loved Disney, my favourite ever character is Mike from M.Inc and my favourite princesses are Mulan and Pocahontas. I've been to DLP 3 times, last time was in 2014 with fiancé. We are staying at a value resort probably, we also want to go before we have any children and 'settle' down as we want to enjoy ourselves for a bit longer than we probably should! Ok I will carry on now!

Hobbies: Not a lot really, I used to be such a hobby freak at University until I graduated in '14. I like reading and writing and also cross-stitch (odd, I know).

Likes/Dislikes: I love aeroplanes and planning trips! (Recent one was back home and now planning our mini-moon to Madrid and WDW). I really dislike exercise and football! (I'm a rugby fan!)

That's all really, I look forward getting to know everyone on the forum!


----------



## MostlyBobbins

Afternoon all! I've lurked on the DIS for a long while on and off but never noticed the UK section! Not sure how that passed me by, anyway...I'll crack on.

*Real Name*: Neill - yeees, two L's. Nobody ever gets it right, even those that email me many times a day still get it wrong. I give up trying to correct people!

*Family: *Will be travelling with my girlfriend, Joanna, and her two girls, Rachael and Rowan.

*Occupation: *IT Deployment Bobbins! Very unexciting stuff...

*Home town: *Fleet in Hampshire. It's tiny...you'll never have heard of it!
*
Favourite Park*: MGM, sorry, Hollywood Studios. Can't really put my finger on why, but I've loved it ever since my first visit in '99.

*Favourite Attraction*: I think I have many, but if I'm thinking about what I'm looking forward to going back to again...it's Haunted Mansion.

*Favourite Coaster*: The Hulk (I know, I know!)

*Favourite Nighttime show*: Fantasmic!
*
First Trip to Disney*: '99 where I stayed at Dixie Landings, which is now POR, and incidentally the place that I'll be taking 'my girls' next September. This will be my 6th time returning to WDW, but the first for my fellow travellers. I've FINALLY convinced my other half to go! Now I think she's looking forward to it (and Magic Bands!) just as much as I am.

*Favourite Restaurant*: Not sure I really have one, but previously I've loved going back to Rainforest Cafe just for the themeing if anything.
*
Favourite Hotel Onsite*: Port Orleans Riverside. That boat ride to Downtown Disney....lush!

*Hobbies*: Movies, Music, Technology, Football - I write for a website for my local team. Also, Stand-up comedy, Mixed Martial Arts, and of course, researching WDW for the next trip!


----------



## horner89

Name: Peter

Family: My girlfriend (this trip will be her first visit to WDW and Florida ), my Mum, Dad and Sister.

Occupation: Content Editor

Home Town: Dover, Kent

Favourite Park: Difficult to say, probably Magic Kingdom but EPCOT and the Studios are close.

Favourite Resort: So far it's Port Orleans French Quarter, but we're staying at Coronado Springs this time, so that could change.

Favourite Ride: Either Rock 'n' Roller Coaster, Philharmagic, or Haunted Mansion.

Favourite Show: Fantasmic

Favourite Character: Donald or Genie

Visit Count: 6 so far with my 7th in November 

Hobbies: I play in a jazz band. I also enjoy sports and video games.


----------



## wilma-bride

MostlyBobbins said:


> Afternoon all! I've lurked on the DIS for a long while on and off but never noticed the UK section! Not sure how that passed me by, anyway...I'll crack on.
> 
> *Real Name*: Neill - yeees, two L's. Nobody ever gets it right, even those that email me many times a day still get it wrong. I give up trying to correct people!
> 
> *Family: *Will be travelling with my girlfriend, Joanna, and her two girls, Rachael and Rowan.
> 
> *Occupation: *IT Deployment Bobbins! Very unexciting stuff...
> 
> *Home town: *Fleet in Hampshire. It's tiny...you'll never have heard of it!
> *
> Favourite Park*: MGM, sorry, Hollywood Studios. Can't really put my finger on why, but I've loved it ever since my first visit in '99.
> 
> *Favourite Attraction*: I think I have many, but if I'm thinking about what I'm looking forward to going back to again...it's Haunted Mansion.
> 
> *Favourite Coaster*: The Hulk (I know, I know!)
> 
> *Favourite Nighttime show*: Fantasmic!
> *
> First Trip to Disney*: '99 where I stayed at Dixie Landings, which is now POR, and incidentally the place that I'll be taking 'my girls' next September. This will be my 6th time returning to WDW, but the first for my fellow travellers. I've FINALLY convinced my other half to go! Now I think she's looking forward to it (and Magic Bands!) just as much as I am.
> 
> *Favourite Restaurant*: Not sure I really have one, but previously I've loved going back to Rainforest Cafe just for the themeing if anything.
> *
> Favourite Hotel Onsite*: Port Orleans Riverside. That boat ride to Downtown Disney....lush!
> 
> *Hobbies*: Movies, Music, Technology, Football - I write for a website for my local team. Also, Stand-up comedy, Mixed Martial Arts, and of course, researching WDW for the next trip!



Welcome Neill - and actually not only have I heard of Fleet but I have been there several times as good friends of ours (also DISers) live there - right near the train station and the new Premier Inn.


----------



## wilma-bride

Welcome to all the other new posters too


----------



## saintrob

Name: Catherine

Family: Husband and son 19 - both are Disney fans too.

Occupation: Head of Deparment in a large comprehensive

Live: Liverpool

Favourite Park: Magic Kingdom with Epcot a close second

Favourite Resort: Grand Floridian, Contemporary and BWI

Favourite Ride: Splash Mountain

Favourite Show: Wishes

Favourite Character: Snow White

Visit Count: WDW x 21, DL x 1, DLP x 8, Disney Cruise line x 5 (we've yet to sail on the Fantasy)

Next Visit: off to Disneyland Paris next week with a group from school and then it's WDW for Christmas.  We're doing a double header of Disneyland California and WDW in summer which we've done before!

I've made some posts on the boards already and I've found so much good information.


----------



## londontime

Name: Dan

Family: The Saintly Mrs. Dan and a boy and a girl (5 & 3)

Occupation: Project Manager for Shopfitting in the THE big department store on Oxford St

Home Town: Upminster

Fav Park: MK (but AK is a very close second)

Fav Resort: Grand Floridian 

Fav Ride: 7 Dwarves

Fav Show: Lion King

Fav Restaurant: Akershus or CRT just for the experience

Fav character: Dr Facilier

Visit Count: This will be number 4 in August, but I think this number is going to keep on going

Hobbies: West Ham, and the usual Music, Movies, Binge Watching American Series....


Hey all, looking forward to talking about our holidays over the next few years.......


----------



## wilma-bride

@londontime and @saintrob 

Dan, I first read your job as "Porject Manager for ShopLIFTING"  Was thinking what an interesting job that sounded


----------



## londontime

@wilma-bride , my accent would certainly suit the role! born in east ham...


----------



## Suzelucy

*Real name:* Suze... well Susan but I was given the name by my two step sons when they were younger and it sort of stuck.
*
Family:* Married to Pete for 12 years! Two girls well ladies of my own: Kristie 30 & Stephie Anne 28, John 26 and Ben 24.  I have two Grandchildren: Thomas 7 & Sophia 6.

*Occupation:* General Manager for a Transport & Tank Cleaning Company in the North West of England

*Home town: *St Helens

*Favourite park: Disney Virgin*
-
*Favourite resort: *Universal Studios Hollywood (does that count?)
*
Favourite attraction:* 
*
Favourite restaurant:* 

*Hobbies:* My family, ole cliché I suppose but they are my whole existence. 


*Likes: *Music of any era, Harry Potter, reading, people and places.  
*
Dislikes*: most things lol

*Reason I have never been to Disney:  *It has never occurred to me to go to be honest. When my girls were young we didn't have the money to do it.  Last year created a chain of events that will this year take us there. 

*Our trip to Orlando:*  My OH, myself, daughter and two Grandchildren are going to Give The Kids the World.  Thomas who is 7 was diagnosed with Metastatic Brain Cancer (Medulloblastoma) last May, his wish was to swim with Dolphins.  We contacted the Kids Cancer Charity to see if they had any contacts and they granted Thom a wish to spend a week at GKTW and a week in their villa in Orlando, we are going in March.  On his 8th birthday we will go to Discover Cove and he will indeed swim with Dolphins.


----------



## wayneg

Welcome Suze, hope you have an amazing time.


----------



## wilma-bride

Suze


----------



## ISL

Hello Dissers!

*Name:* steve (25)

*Family:* theyre all good, will be travelling with partner, Sam, when visiting Disney WORLD!

*Home TOWN: Bristol*

*Favourite Florida Bits:* meeting the Talking Mickey in MK. 

*Favourite Restaurants*: Garden Grill- it has Chip & Dale

*Hobbies*: Cycling and running, and I also follow the NFL (I'll be looking for some good 'Gators merch when away. 

*Likes and Dislikes:* Having a great time! And not worrying about feeling like a big kid!


----------



## wayneg

Welcome Steve. I have really enjoyed Garden Grill both times we have eaten there.


----------



## ISL

wayneg said:


> Welcome Steve. I have really enjoyed Garden Grill both times we have eaten there.




Yeah, it has the best characters and the turkey's not bad either


----------



## Saz2891

Name: Sarah (33)

Family: Travelling alone for my upcoming birthday Visit (8th-22nd June 2016).
(But do have a fantastic Mum, Sister & Bro-in-law, dad & his partner & my little half brother)

Occupation: Team Member at Premier Inn

Home Town: Wem, Shropshire

Favourite Park: Magic Kingdom

Favourite Resort: It'll only be my 2nd time visiting WDW and 1st time in a Disney Resort (All Star Music)

Favourite Ride: Kilimanjaro Safaris

Favourite Show: Festival of The Lion King

Favourite Character: Mickey Mouse

Visit Count: 1 so far (2001), 2nd in June 2016

Hobbies: Musical Theatre ~ Radio Presenting ~ Singing ~ Archery ~ Reading.


----------



## wayneg

Welcome Sarah. June will be here in no time


----------



## brehede1

Hi All and apologies for gatecrashing a UK board when I am living in Ireland (although did spend 8 years in London!).  I am hoping to learn from others while I am planning our trip in August 2016.

We have previously visited Florida (Cocoa Beach & Disney) in 2007 & 2009.  We have not been back since thanks to pay cuts and tax increases but finally returning this year. My DSs both have lovely memories of our Florida holidays - hopefully they will still enjoy it now that they are older. 

In 2007 we stayed mainly in a rented house in Cocoa Beach and then a couple of nights at Coronado Springs.
In 2009 we spent a week at a 1 bed villa at the Wilderness Lodge which we loved, and a week in a House at Windsor (something?), close to Disney 

This August, we are planning to stay 4 nights in a DVC studio at the Polynesian rented through the DISBoard, 1 night at Universal and then 14 nights at Bonnet Creek.

*Name:* Deirdre

*Family:* travelling with DH and DSs 15 and 12. 

*Home TOWN: *Dublin but originally from Sligo. Have also lived in UK and US! 

*Favourite Park*: Magic Kingdom but love them all

*Favourite Resort*: Wilderness Lodge so far but hopefully that will change to the Polynesian 

*Favourite Ride*: Toy Story Mania and Star Tours (looking forward to the new Star Tours)

*Favourite Show*: Festival of The Lion King, Fantasmic

*Favourite Character*: Eeyore

*Favourite Restaurants*: Crystal Palace for great memories of our first character meal in 2007 and boys' first time to meet characters. At 3 and 6 back then they really enjoyed it.  Luckily they still want to return this year 

*Hobbies*: My new hobby is vacation planning!!  It brings back old memories, half the fun is all the planning. I used Tour Guide Mike back then but he seems to be gone. 

*Likes and Dislikes:* Not sure I feel about Fast Pass + - I was so used to the old system!


----------



## wayneg

Hi Deirdre, welcome. We are not fans of fp+, we used it a few times when first introduced but it's one of the things that has stopped us going to Disney in recent trips.


----------



## brehede1

Thanks for the welcome! Fast Pass + has made planning more difficult definitely. We are visiting Universal for the first time on this trip, so hopefully we will like it.  I bought $99 7 day tickets back in 2009 that have not been used yet (I never dreamed it would be so long until our next trip) My boys were not keen on roller coasters back in 2009 so we didn't get to use them.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood

*Name:* Keith

*Family:* Wife and two daughters 12 & 14

*Home TOWN:  *Ashford

*Favourite Park*: Hollywood Studios

*Favourite Ride*: Splash Mountain

*Favourite Show*: Fantasmic

*Favourite Restaurant: *Planet Hollywood

*Visit Count: *2 (Easter 2012, Aug 2014) 3rd visit October 2016


----------



## wayneg

Welcome Keith.


----------



## MrsIncredible1974

Hi, 

Former poster who can't remember their log in!
Its been 5 years since our last trip to WDW and we're just thinking of a trip next year.
It'll be me, the OH and our 2 girls (currently 12 and 10, should be 13 and 11 if we travel Aug 2017).
We need to know what's new, what's changed and when free dining is back!

If I'm anything like last trip I'll be here a lot!


----------



## wayneg

MrsIncredible1974 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Former poster who can't remember their log in!
> Its been 5 years since our last trip to WDW and we're just thinking of a trip next year.
> It'll be me, the OH and our 2 girls (currently 12 and 10, should be 13 and 11 if we travel Aug 2017).
> We need to know what's new, what's changed and when free dining is back!
> 
> If I'm anything like last trip I'll be here a lot!


Welcome back.
If you ask questions in the trip planning forum you will get replies


----------



## KirstyO

*Real name:* Kirsty
*
Family:* Single, no kids...*someday my prince will come*

*Occupation:* Office Manager for a large Anglican church

*Home town: *Chorley

*Favourite park: *MK

*Favourite resort: *never stayed on property but always loved the idea of Boardwalk 
*
Favourite attraction: *Test track
*
Favourite restaurant: *chef mickeys

*Hobbies:* Music, I play flute, clarinet and saxophone


*Likes: *Disney!
*
Dislikes*: mushrooms

*Previous trips: *one dream fortnight for my 18th birthday (now nearly 12 years ago!). My memories are probably very distorted by now but it was an amazing trip made possible by my uncle who is sadly no longer with us (but immortalised at leave a legacy  )

*Our trip to Orlando:*  will hopefully happen in 2018 but as well as saving up pennies for then I also need to lose around 4.5 stone in weight so that the trip can be my reward!


----------



## wayneg

Welcome Kirsty


----------



## Petit_Rose

*Real name:* Abi
*
Family:* Yes  I'm a wife and mother of two

*Occupation:* HR Manager

*Home town: *London

*Favourite park: *Just One?! Argh! Magic Kingdom but I have a soft spot for DLP and AK

*Favourite resort: *I've never stayed on property in Orlando, but in DLP it's Disneyland Hotel
*
Favourite attraction: *Splash Mountain
*
Favourite restaurant: *Walt's

*Hobbies:* I read, I write, I mountain bike and I collect Disney Pins

*Likes: *Rocking Chairs, Books, the colour Green
*
Dislikes*: Rain 

*Previous trips: *1994, 1995 and 1996 DLP, 1997, 1998 and 1999 Magic Kingdom, 2008 DLP, 2014 DLP

*Our trip to Orlando:* Will be in 2021 for the birthday celebrations. Planning trips next year for DLP birthday and the summer.


----------



## wayneg

Welcome Abi.
We will be in your Hometown next weekend. Our Son flies out of Heathrow to Ghana on the Sunday so we are going down for a couple of nights, eventually got tickets to see Les Mis, Sunday seeing Thriller. Just need some nice Bank holiday weather


----------



## Petit_Rose

Les Mis is wonderful, I gave my mum tickets for Christmas and she loved it. Have a wonderful time


----------



## pacswoman

*Real name:* Carys
*
Family:* Civil partner and 2 Step kids

*Occupation:* Clinical ICT in NHS  

*Home town: *Coventry

*Favourite park: *Epcot

*Favourite resort: *Never stayed on resort, villas every time
*
Favourite attraction: *Aerosmith’s Rock n rollercoaster.
*
Favourite restaurant: *Longhorn Steakhouse

*Hobbies:* Technology, Photography, Travel.

*Likes: *Gadgets
*
Dislikes*: Snow

*Previous trips: *Indian Ridge Oaks (cannot remember year), 2009 Watersong, 2010 Rotunda, 2011 Villa Sol, 2013 West Haven, 2014 Providence, 2015 Sunset Lakes.

*Our trip to Orlando:* Sept/Oct 2016 Sunset Lakes, Mar/Apr 2017 West Haven, Sept/Oct 2017 Sunset Lakes


----------



## wayneg

Welcome Carys


----------



## pacswoman

wayneg said:


> Welcome Carys



Thank you


----------



## finchy3

*Real name: *Darren
*
Family: *Married with two 18/19 year old kids.

*Occupation: *Train Manager

*Home town: *Birmingham

*Favourite park: *Disneyland

*Favourite resort: *Disneyland/Grand Californian

*Favourite attraction: *California screaming

*Favourite restaurant: *Blue Bayou

*Hobbies: *Soccer, US sports, Travel, Cycling

*Likes: *All things Disney

*Dislikes: *People who poo poo Disney having never visited

*Previous trips: *(2004,2008,2009,2011,2012,2013 DL) (2014 WDW) (2016 DL)

*Our next trip: *2018 DL


----------



## DrunkJam

*Name: Laura (40 - til next week - shhh)

Family: *DH, DS (9 - ASD and on the county Most Able and Talented register) and DD (3, food allergies)

*Occupation: *None at the moment (SAHM) but, during my extended maternity leave, I have successfully completed two PGCs, and am about to start a Neuroscience MSc, which, as a languages graduate *originally* is a bit scary!
*Home Town: *Pembrokeshire, West Wales
*Favourite Florida Bits: *While I worked in NE USA as a student, we have only been to WDW in Florida. We got married there in 2010 (10/10/10) as our son was 4, and we wanted him to enjoy the experience. We had Mickey and Donald at our wedding. This does mean the area is special to us. Sadly, DH has CLL now, and this upcoming trip will be our last
*Favourite Restaurants: Disney - *O'hana, Tusker House (We like the experience as much as the food, plus finding things that everyone likes is a real plus - we can't really do QS with DD)
*Hobbies: *Mostly studying, but also films, and photography (watching, taking)
*Likes and Dislikes: *Likes - Puddings. Stick with that, but also travelling, holidays. Dislikes - Diets, drizzle. 

Hello everyone, can't believe it took me so long to find the UK planners!


----------



## MouseJen

Hi all,

I started using the forums on and off last year when we decided to get married at WDW but never really came into the UK forums. Now I've started planning the actual holiday part of the wedding you might be seeing a lot more of me as I plead for your help whilst I am sorting out the trip.

I'll just say sorry now for all the millions of questions I'm going to be asking.

Here's me 
*
Real name:* Jen
*
Family:* Engaged 

*Occupation:* Writer/travel booker

*Home town: *Newcastle upon Tyne

*Favourite park: *Magic Kingdom (but I have a soft spot for AK)

*Favourite resort: *Disney Swan
*
Favourite attraction: *Haunted Mansion/Toy Story Midway Mania (Don't make me choose)
*
Favourite restaurant: *Disney = Mama Melrose. Offsite = Cheesecake Factory

*Hobbies:* Listening to podcasts, shopping and Travelling

*Likes: *Christmas, Harry Potter, dog gifs and sitting in coffee shops (I'll probably be listening to a podcast whilst watching dog gifs)
*
Dislikes*: Being cold, birthdays, people being unkind and having nothing to do (I get bored easily)

*Previous trips: *2016 (Disney Swan and AKL), 2015 (Disney Swan and DLP), 2012 (Econolodge, now called Avanti), 2007 (Best Western, now Avanti), 2006 DLP, 2005 DLP

*Our trip to Orlando:* June 2017 (Poly for our wedding)


----------



## chudlyfudly

Hi everyone!

Happy to be here!

*Real name:* Matt
*
Family:* Single, no kids. Parents and sister are all avid Dis'ers though.

*Occupation:* Photographer and teacher

*Favourite park: *Epcot - very difficult to decide between them all but I _love _the world showcase.

*Favourite resort: *I've stayed at All Stars Music, Movies, Pop Century and Caribbean Beach, of them all I honestly would have a hard time choosing my favourite. Movies has some great memories for me as it was our family holiday hotel for many years. Caribbean beach is where I was last, but the food court was so...meh. Loved the rest of the hotel though. I'd probably opt for Pop Century of them all. I haven't stayed at AKL but I have a strong feeling that would be my favourite if I had.
*
Favourite attraction: *Rock n Roller Coaster is my favourite ride, but if it counts as an attraction then definitely IllumiNations at Epcot.
*
Favourite restaurant: *Boma. For quick service though I really like the curry you can get in Japan.

*Hobbies:* Taking pictures, playing piano.

*Likes: *Going to Disney.
*
Dislikes*: Waiting to go to Disney. 

*Previous trips: *1991, 1997, about 3 or 4 times between 2001 and 2007, 2014, 2017 (DLP)

*Our trip to Orlando:* March 2018, Disney here I come. Pop Century for 2 weeks.


----------



## Carey_B

*Name* Carey

*Family* No kids, usually holiday with my younger sister

*Occupation* Digital Marketing

*Home Town *Corby, Northamptonshire

*Favourite Park* Hollywood Studios

*Favourite Attractions* Haunted Mansion, Tower of Terror, Star Tours, Rock n Roller Coaster, Kilimanjaro Safaris

*Favourite Florida Bits* Universal Studios, Character Warehouse and Walmart shopping

*Favourite Restaurants* House of Blues, Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen

*Hobbies* Planning holidays, comic cons, netflix, volunteering with the RSPCA


----------



## Markical

*Real name:* Mark

*Family:* Me, usually head with parents to Disney still, but starting to convince friends to join. Imagine having to convince people to go to Disney?

*Occupation*: Primary Teacher

*Home town:* Motherwell, Scotland

*Favourite park:* The Magic Kingdom, but may change to Hollywood Studios if Galaxy's Edge is open for my Summer 2019 trip.

*Favourite resort:* Vero Beach as it is the only one I have stayed at, but looking to book Coronado Springs for first stay on property.

*Favourite attraction:* Space Mountain

*Favourite restaurant:* Be Our Guest

*Likes: *Starbucks, Stitch, Reading
*
Dislikes*: Slow walkers, meeting pupils I have taught on holiday (usually in the most random places! Hearing my name being screamed out in the middle of a Walmart down in St Pete area)

*Previous trips: *2015, 2005, 2001, 1998,, 1997 1995, 1994, 1993

*Our trip to Orlando:* July 2019

*Hobbies: *Podcasting, Blogging, Drawing, Piano


----------



## Imperfect_Prince

Hi all, thought I'd join the site and get involved as I've just booked our first ever trip to WDW for November 2019 

*Name*: Richard

*Family*: Beautiful wife Hayley (on here as 'Imperfect Princess'). 4 kids living at home and one at Uni.

*Location*: Wherever my job decides

*Occupation*: I'm in the Army

*Hobbies*: Sport (and lots of it) Mainly football but I'll watch/play pretty much anything competitive

*Ride I'm most excited about*: Test track. Wanted to go on this since I saw a Disney promotional video about it. Can't wait to actually ride it


----------



## wilma-bride

to the DIS Richard.  Wow, first trip - how exciting.


----------



## Imperfect_Prince

wilma-bride said:


> to the DIS Richard.  Wow, first trip - how exciting.


I know, I really can't wait! I grew up in an area full of Americans and they all spoke about WDW and since I was about 5 years old, I've wanted to go! Loads of planning to do and a ton of questions to ask but we're really excited 

Oh, and thank you for the welcome btw


----------



## Ninja

I'm Nina, been a member on here for a while, but only come on when planning a Disney trip 
I've been *happily* married to Ste for 24yrs this June, DS Reece is 20.
So next year we are off to Disney for a triple celebration, Ste's 50th our 25th anniversary and Reece's 21st
We also have 3 cats, Holly, Minnie (got to get a Disney name in) and Skip.
We live in Oldham, Greater Manchester
I am currently between jobs (read that as retired)
I enjoy watching tv, drinking wine and going walking/on coach trips with my Mum.
When we're not going to Disney our favourite holiday destination is in Lower Largo in Scotland.
Currently our favourite resort is CBR but that could change with us staying at POFQ next year.
My all time favourite ride is Soarin, for us all it's Test Track, and at Universal for me & DS it's RRR.


----------



## Lizzybear

Long time member here but been years since I last posted! Finally have a trip to plan so thought I'd reintroduce myself 
*
Real name:* Liz or Lizzy, I'll answer to either!

*Family:* Myself, my partner of 8 years and our 3 children: 6 and 3 year old girls and a 2 year old boy 

*Occupation*: Stay at home mum for now

*Home town:* Liverpool

*Favourite park:* Hollywood Studios

*Favourite resort:* only stayed at a couple but pofq was my favourite of them. Dream resort is AKL though 

*Favourite attraction:* Soarin

*Favourite restaurant:* La Cellier 

*Previous trips: *2002, 2005, 2007, 2009. Visited Dlrp and Dlr also.

*Our trip to Orlando:* 2020. Thinking February at the moment but that's subject to change. It'll be my partner and kid's first trip. We went to dlrp last year which was amazing, though I think my girls got more out of it than my son did. Orlando isn't a holiday we can afford to do frequently so we're waiting til 2020 partly to save up and also as the kids will be 4, 5 and 8 then so young enough for it to still be really magical for them but old enough to be able to go on a decent amount of rides


----------



## Beckyrina

.


----------



## tri-sara-tops

*Real name: *Sara
*
Family: *Just me and the dog!
*
Occupation: *Blood Scientist

*Home town: *Shrewsbury, Shropshire

*Favourite park: *Epcot

*Favourite resort: *I'm not very fussy about resorts as I send so little time there!

*Favourite attraction: *Splash Mountain or Star Tours

*Favourite restaurant: *Homecomin'

*Hobbies: *Football, theme parks, and travelling

*Likes: *Anything adrenaline fueled, food and Disney trips!

*Dislikes: *Hot dogs, long queues and being cold and wet

*Previous trips: *1998, 2000, 2018

*Our next trip: *April/May 2019. Already counting down the days!


----------



## Anna13

*Real name:* Anna
*
Family:* Just me and my boyfriend

*Occupation:* Maintenance Technician

*Home town: *Norwich

*Favourite park: *Likely to be Magic Kingdom

*Favourite resort: *Would love to stay at Caribbean Beach
*
Favourite attraction: *Most looking forward to Big Thunder Mountain
*
Favourite restaurant: *Hopefully The Boathouse (going there next trip)

*Hobbies:* Photography, crafting, reading, watching movies.

*Likes: *Hot waffles/donuts, open fires, sunny days, rides that only require a lap-bar rather than a full-body restraint!
*
Dislikes*: Temps higher than 28C, horror movies, coconut

*Previous trips: *Never been before!

*Our trip to Orlando:* November 2019, 165 Days to go!


----------



## roylanc

*Real name:* Roy Lancaster

*Family:* Just me and the Wife Mandy

*Occupation:* Operations Manager for a Logistics Company

*Home town: *Caerphilly South Wales

*Favourite park: *Animal Kingdom

*Favourite resort: *Port Orleans Riverside

*Favourite attraction: *Flight of Passage

*Favourite restaurant: *California Grill

*Hobbies:*  Gardening, Walking, Watching Movies, Home Brewing

*Likes: *Horror Movies, Going to the Cinema, Florida for Hols, Pizzas ( got our own pizza oven) Hard Rock Music, Gigs

*Previous trips: *2007, 2008, 2010, 2011, 2012, 2014, 2015, 2016 2017

*Next tripS to Orlando:* July 31 for 2 weeks 2 Resorts POR & Contemporary.
                                       Sept 2020 1 week at CBR &  1 week at Loews Royal Pacific Universal.


----------



## TomBella

*Real name:* Claire

*Family:* Husband and 2 kids Arabella and Tomas (hence username)

*Occupation:* Teacher

*Home town: *Hinckley, Leicestershire

*Favourite park: *Hollywood Studios

*Favourite resort: *Bay Lake Tower home resort.

*Favourite attraction: *Tower of Terror

*Favourite coaster: *Rock 'n' Roller

*Favourite restaurant: *Garden Grill or Crystal Palace

*Previous trips: *2010, 2013, 2016.


----------



## londontime

TomBella said:


> *Family:* Husband and 2 kids Arabella and Tomas (hence username)


I have an Arabella! Good choice!


----------



## TomBella

My Arabella turned 18 last week and gets her A-level results today  She has met a few other Arabellas over the years but not many. I think it is becoming more popular now. I was at high school with about 12 other Claires so wanted something a bit different


----------



## londontime

TomBella said:


> My Arabella turned 18 last week and gets her A-level results today  She has met a few other Arabellas over the years but not many. I think it is becoming more popular now. I was at high school with about 12 other Claires so wanted something a bit different


Good luck to her. My Arabella is only 6, so she’s got a ways to go before A levels...


----------



## TomBella

londontime said:


> Good luck to her. My Arabella is only 6, so she’s got a ways to go before A levels...


Awww! It is a long way but it sure goes fast. DVC helps to make more memories though. My two are 18 and 15 and still just as excited as they were at 9 and 6 the first time we went. Just in the process of planning to "go home" to BLT next August. Waiting now for the flight and accommodation windows to open in a few days/weeks. Would have gone this summer as we go every 3 years but DD managed to get on to the World Scout Jamboree so has just returned from 3 amazing weeks in the US while the rest of us got rained on at home.


----------



## londontime

TomBella said:


> Awww! It is a long way but it sure goes fast. DVC helps to make more memories though. My two are 18 and 15 and still just as excited as they were at 9 and 6 the first time we went. Just in the process of planning to "go home" to BLT next August. Waiting now for the flight and accommodation windows to open in a few days/weeks. Would have gone this summer as we go every 3 years but DD managed to get on to the World Scout Jamboree so has just returned from 3 amazing weeks in the US while the rest of us got rained on at home.


Nice! We go next Weds, we've got a Treehouse Villa at SSR for a few days (due to a late change in the programme) and then home to Poly for a week, and then a beach week in Anna Maria. Hopefully my 2 will still be excited to go in 10 years. Ours were a bit younger when they started at 3 and 1.


----------



## PaigeMcKillop98

*Real name*: Paige McKillop

*Family*: Partner - Aaron, usually go with my sister and parents as well

*Occupation*: Leisure Attendant

*Home town*: Montrose, Scotland

*Favourite park:* Animal Kingdom

*Favourite resort:* Port Orleans Riverside

*Favourite attraction:* Expedition Everest 

*Favourite restaurant*: QS - Flame Tree Barbecue, TS - Teppan Edo

*Hobbies:* Watching Disney Vlogs, Performing in Amateur Theatre, keeping on top of all the chores (new home-owner so been kept very busy XD)

*Likes:* Disney (Obviously), Musical Theatre, Video Games

*Previous trips*: 2006, 2009, 2012, 2015, 2018

*Next trip to Orlando:* Hopefully 2021 (beans on toast til then though probably)


----------



## Netty

Netty said:


> Right I'll go next!!!
> 
> *Name:* Jeanette
> 
> *Family:* Married to Ian for 25 years  Have 3 kids, well their grown ups now- Paul 27, Steph 24 and Natalie 19, we also have two grandchildren, Charlie 2 1/2 and Lily 9 weeks old!  oh and 2 dogs- both rescue dogs, border collies-Scooby and Archie!
> 
> *Occupation:* am looking for a job at the mo! but used to work as an LSA in a school for autistic children.
> 
> *Home Town:* Live in Prestatyn, but both our families are from Liverpool, my dad was in the army so I spent my childhood up until I was 17 living in  different countries(I hated changing schools and having to make friends all over again..)
> 
> *Favourite Park:* MGM ok.... Disney Studios
> 
> *Favourite Attraction:* I don't have a fave, I like them all- I think!
> 
> *Favourite Coaster:* Rock n roller
> 
> *Favourite Nighttime Show:* I just love wishes
> 
> *Favourite Restaurant (off site):* Mannys, Outback steak house, Logans Roadhouse
> 
> *Favourite Florida Bits:* Love going to the state parks, and other places like Bok Tower etc as now the kids are grown up, we do more outside the parks. But this will change again this September as the granchildren are coming to Florida for one big family holiday- 14 of us altogether



OMG !! well 9 years on and somethings have changed!! Married 35 years, now have 5 grandchildren! aged 12, 9, 8, 2, 11 months all from the eldest daughter!
we don't do the parks so much anymore, we prefer to do road trips, last big one was route 66 chicago to santa monica. we also love going to the keys, I just love Key West, its so diverse I love it!! we take 2 of the eldest grandkids on holiday and stay at a wdw resort, it gives them respite from their autistic brother
I work in a care home for ladies who have learning difficulties and autism , I've been there over 7 years now and love it.
Ive also just realised I joined the dis 21 years ago! I must admit I'm not on here as much as I used to be though.


----------



## wayneg

Netty said:


> OMG !! well 9 years on and somethings have changed!! Married 35 years, now have 5 grandchildren! aged 12, 9, 8, 2, 11 months all from the eldest daughter!
> we don't do the parks so much anymore, we prefer to do road trips, last big one was route 66 chicago to santa monica. we also love going to the keys, I just love Key West, its so diverse I love it!! we take 2 of the eldest grandkids on holiday and stay at a wdw resort, it gives them respite from their autistic brother
> I work in a care home for ladies who have learning difficulties and autism , I've been there over 7 years now and love it.
> Ive also just realised I joined the dis 21 years ago! I must admit I'm not on here as much as I used to be though.


Hi Jeanette, great to see you post again. time flies doesn't it? Married 31 years for us but no Grandchildren yet. Matt is living in Vienna with his Dutch partner so you never know.  
We rarely go into DisneyWorld anymore, outpriced me years ago, although we did over 40 trips there so it was time to do other things, like you enjoying road trips and have the same love of Key West, been 3 times to stay and on cruises for the day, can't wait to go back. 
Glad to see you are enjoying work, I have loved being a florist since I was 15, now 53, owned my own business 31 years but trying to sell and retire, I have done my fair share.


----------



## Netty

wayneg said:


> Hi Jeanette, great to see you post again. time flies doesn't it? Married 31 years for us but no Grandchildren yet. Matt is living in Vienna with his Dutch partner so you never know.
> We rarely go into DisneyWorld anymore, outpriced me years ago, although we did over 40 trips there so it was time to do other things, like you enjoying road trips and have the same love of Key West, been 3 times to stay and on cruises for the day, can't wait to go back.
> Glad to see you are enjoying work, I have loved being a florist since I was 15, now 53, owned my own business 31 years but trying to sell and retire, I have done my fair share.


HI Wayne, ye
s the time flies!!!
The only time we go to the parks is with the grandkids, and that's been twice over 4 yrs.
your right it is overpriced and I also feel that some of the magic has gone, its all about disney making money on everything, its not very enjoyable in the parks like it was 20 odd yrs ago. we went to key west first about 10 yrs ago and then back again for a couple of weeks for my 50th, we then went on the back end of finishing route 66, 4 days there, but had nothing but rain and a 24 hr delay getting home, a right nightmare!
nice to hear about Matt, the last time I read he was going to uni in the usa!
take care and good luck selling up!


----------



## wayneg

Netty said:


> nice to hear about Matt, the last time I read he was going to uni in the usa!
> take care and good luck selling up!


Long story but we got him settled at the Uni of New Hampshire, turned out to be the wrong course for what he wanted to do so he got a flight home and finished his degree at Lancaster, he then did a masters and a PhD. Moved to Vienna this year to start a 6 year contract, in his words "Assistant Professor @ Institute for English Business Communication. Working on corpus approaches to deception, @ShakespeareLang and politeness." 
If I don't sell the business I am doing 2 more Mothers days then shutting down to retire Mar 2022.


----------



## moorhunhe

*Real name:* Nathalie

*Family:* me and the boyfriend

*Occupation:* looking  

*Home town: *around Coventry

*Favourite park: *Disneyland Resort

*Favourite resort: *Only stayed at one resort, Pop Century & WDW (is this a resort? Sorry, not very familiar with US things)

*Favourite attraction: *Toy Story Mania CA

*Favourite restaurant: *I've not been to many throughout all the parks I've been too, but I really love Annette's at DLRP & Rainforest Café.

*Hobbies:* music (I play guitar & bass), go for walks

*Likes: *Lion King, comedy movies, sit-coms, Disney in general, themeparks (not really normal amusement parks, I like if there's a nice theme around it).

*Previous trips: *DLRP 38x, WDW 1x 2014, DLR 1x 2016

*Next trips: *supposed to be last June (2020) DLRP, but well ... no new trip for us until further notice


----------



## Rookester

*Real name:* Gayle

*Family:* DH and DD

*Occupation:* NHS

*Home town:  *near Liverpool

*Favourite park: *Magic Kingdom followed by Busch Gardens 

*Favourite resort: *Never done a resort!

*Favourite attraction:* Been a LOOOOONG time since we last went

*Favourite restaurant: *Never been to a Disney restaurant - I like Wendy's Square Burgers and Pondarosa to stuff my face! ha ha

*Hobbies:* Walking and baking

*Likes: *baking, baking shows, baking shops etc

*Previous trips: stay with family mostly 1993, 1995, 1997, 2001, 2007 

Next trips: *supposed to be May 2021... eagerly watching this space!


----------



## jtlady

*Name:* Hi, my name is Stacey. I am under JTlady cause hubby goes by JT and I have no imagination x
So excited this is my first post this time round.

*Family:* As I said I am married and we have a 20 year old boy. Also owned by two cats 

*Occupation:   RAF Veteran. Now a family support worker  *


*Home Town:* Grimsby now live in Mansfield 

*Favourite Florida Bits: When you walk into Disney for the first time that visit.
The sunsets over the haunted mansion....................just everything

Favourite Restaurants*: Tony Romas. Ponderosa.NYPD Pizza

*Hobbies*: Crafting . reading . watching Tim Tracker on you tube . allotment . caravanning

*Likes and Dislikes:* Planning my holiday. 
Rude people


----------



## LucyDoesDisney

*Real name: *Lucy

*Family: *Me and the cats

*Occupation: *Project Manager

*Home town: *Birmingham

*Favourite park: *Epcot

*Favourite resort: *Would love to stay at the Grand Floridian one day

*Favourite attraction: *Living with the Land (hugely underrated in my opinion, the backstage tour is definitely worth trying). 

*Favourite restaurant: *Not a big eater in the parks, but I think Animal Kingdom has the best range of food. I can't wait to try Space 2020 at Epcot.

*Hobbies: *I volunteer at a cat rescue, which is super rewarding. I love photography and have started making videos during lockdown. I also taste and collect Irish whisky.

*Likes: *Country music, Japanese pop culture, astronomy, podcasts (DIS Unplugged was the first one I listened to back in 2007!)

*Dislikes: *Seafood

*Previous trips: *Too many to list. First was 1987, last was 2019.

*Our next trip: *Don't know yet, was supposed to go March 2020 but that was obviously cancelled (booooo covid). Not making any plans until I'm vaccinated.


----------



## moorhunhe

LucyDoesDisney said:


> *Home town: *Birmingham
> 
> *Hobbies: *I volunteer at a cat rescue, which is super rewarding. I love photography and have started making videos during lockdown. I also taste and collect Irish whisky.



Hi, welcome!
You're not that far from where I am (Coventry area).
We go to Birmingham quite a lot (well, not now, off course).

Not voluntering, but I do cat-sitting once in a while since last year.  I adore cats!  We can't have one of our own, so this was the next best thing.


----------



## Plague

LucyDoesDisney said:


> Would love to stay at the Grand Floridian one day


One day is probably all most of us can afford. 

And welcome too


----------



## mikelamb

Real name: Mike

Family: Lorna, Henry (6) and Alice (4)

Occupation: Technology stuff at Pfizer

Home town: South Wales

Favourite park: Only been to Paris so far, annual pass holders. 

Favourite resort: Only stayed at the Disneyland Hotel in Paris so far

Favourite attraction: Space Mountain or Star Tours

Favourite restaurant: Looking forward to trying some and finding out!

Hobbies: Cooking, Creating educational content for youtube (you can see these at iluli.eu) 

Likes: Travel 

Previous trips: Lots and lots of trips to Disneyland Paris

Our next trip: Hoping to get back to Paris this year but planning or first family trip to Florida for Easter 2022


----------



## Colindis

name: Colin

Family: Me my partner and two kids

Occupation: delivery driver

Home town: Hemyock, Devon

Favourite park: Hollywood studios 

Favourite resort: never stayed at a Disney resort, but it would be animal Kingdom lodge if I ever do.

Favourite attraction: Tower of terror!!

Favourite restaurant: Garden grill


Likes: prefer to stay at a villa, Windsor hills was really good in 2013.

Dislikes: Seafood mushroom and olives 

Previous trips: twice as a kid and in 2013

Our next trip: was meant to be may 2020, then may 2021 now September 2021 with a but of luck!


----------



## Broadsword

Hello Im new Here.

Name: Broadsword

Favourite park: MK

Favourite resort: never stayed at a Disney resort, but it would Beach Club

Favourite attraction: Space Mountain

Favourite restaurant: LongHorn


Likes: Staying in a Villa

Dislikes: Rude People

Previous trips: Lots

Our next trip: was meant to be 2020, then May 2021 then September 2021, Now Sep 2022 with fingers Crossed.


----------



## MerryweatherBlue

Just Joined!

Name: MerryweatherBlue

Family: Me and my new Husband! (Late 30's)

Occupation: Dental Nurse

Favourite anything to do with Disney World- NEVER BEEN yet But I love Disney and Star Wars so bound to love everything

Likes: The magic and joy of Disney, rides, animation and cute things

Dislikes: Rude people, hot weather and sweetcorn

Hobbies: Gaming, arts and crafts, reading Manga and watching all kinds of animation

Previous trips: NEVER BEEN! September 2020 was meant to be our first trip (my husband has been to Tokyo Disney Sea) as our honeymoon but Covid cancelled it.

Our next trip: Was meant to be September 2020, now May 2022!


----------



## Karandak

I copied and pasted the sections off the first few pages so may have not got an up to date “list”.
Name: Kay

Family: My partner and our dog, he also has two kids aged 15 and 8.

Favourite Park: I really love them all for different reasons, but I think for rides it has to be MGM (I still can’t get used to calling it HS), and I love the World Showcase at Epcot.

Favourite Attraction: Rock n Rollercoaster, Tower of Terror, Test Track, Mission Space - albeit the whole experience of being at Disney is just fabulous and I can’t wait to go back!! 

Favourite Coaster: Rock n Rollercoaster

Favourite Nighttime show: Haven't been to Disney in a few years but always appreciated any of the firework shows. 

First Trip to Disney: 1992 - I was 9, since then I’ve been over 20 times to Florida, but haven’t been to Disney the last few times (just did universal as were shorter stays) so the next trip I have lots to catch up on! 
It will be my partner and his kids first visit whenever we get there (booked for Oct 2020, moved to August 2021 - still reckon it’s a very slim chance of us going )

Favourite Restaurant: Dont have one in Disney really, albeit it’s always been a tradition for years to go to Rainforest Cafe at Disney Springs, loved Charley’s offsite for a splurge years ago, otherwise I’m happy with any place we don’t get here.

Favourite Hotel Onsite: Never stayed in a Disney hotel - mum and dad ended up buying a villa after our 3rd visit so I’ve always stayed there in the 20 years since! Suits me perfectly! 

Hobbies: Walking my dog, going on holiday (I love going all over the world, as well as to Disney)….waiting for Covid to pass to get back round to doing more of it!


----------



## NickUK

Hi everyone! Been a follower on Facebook for a long time but only just joined here and this is my first post. 

Name: Nick

Family: Sarah (wife) and our beloved golden retriever

Favourite park: I love them all for different reasons but if I could only go to one for the rest of my life I’d pick MK.

Favourite attraction: Flight of Passage. Although I haven’t been since Galaxy’s Edge opened so that could change!

Favourite coaster: Rock n rollercoaster

Favourite nighttime show: Wishes was always my favourite but the Star Wars fireworks at HS is my current fave!

First trip to Disney: It was 1998 when I was 10 years old. I wasn’t a huge rollercoaster fan at that time but the Disney rides were perfect for me! Now I can’t get enough of rollercoasters!

Favourite restaurant: Cinderella’s Royal Table will always be special to me as that’s where I proposed and the whole experience was magical!

Favourite on-site hotel: only stayed on site once and that was in 2019 at Pop Century. We absolutely loved it but Animal Kingdom Lodge is our dream!

Hobbies: I am an astrophotographer in my spare time and have a YouTube channel for it. I’ve just started a new YouTube channel with my wife for our Disney adventures so hopefully we can get that off the ground. Otherwise it’s walking the dog and football.


----------



## rubyeskimo

Hi Everyone, not sure I ever introduced myself over here so here I go:

Name: Ruby

Family: Just me and the husband

Occupation: Healthcare Analytical manager

Favourite park: Probably Magic Kingdom for the magical nostalgia (yes I cry at the castle every time!) but Tokyo Disney Sea is AMAZING 

Favourite attraction: Either Expedition Everest or Rock n Rollercoaster although I do love Soarin' and Jungle Cruise and Indiana Jones and...I can't pick!

Favourite coaster: Expedition Everest

Favourite night time show: I think Wishes will always have my heart but I cry just as much at HEA.

First trip to Disney: Honeymoon at WDW in 2015 and the obsession has taken over in a big way since then

Favourite restaurant: California Grill, hands down.

Favourite on-site hotel: Port Orleans Riverside because of the relaxed atmosphere and the boat to DS plus the beautiful grounds but then I did love the Contemporary because I NEVER thought we'd ever get to stay there.

Hobbies: Reading, keeping fit (that's a new one for this year...), cooking, travelling (when we can )

Previous trips: All listed in the signature 

Our next trip: September 2022, staying at the Beach Club


----------



## Wembleygal

Hi -- Just joined today.  I have been to Universal and Disney many times (but of course, not in the last couple of years).


----------

